# 

## rajmundos

Witam

Wydaje sie ze pojawiła się oczyszczalnia działająca na tej samej zasadzie co Biorock, a mianowice Epurfix. Tak jak w watku "Ranking oczyszczalni" o Biorocku ciezko cos sie dowiedziec, ale o Epurfixie to juz wogule brak jakichkolwiek informacji. Takze szanowni uzytkonicy podzielcie sie swoimi spostrzezeniami. Moze ktos z was ma juz ktoras z tych oczyszczalni i moze sie podzielic informacjami. Obie dzialaja na zasadzie oczyszczalni biologicznych bez uzycia pradu. A moze jest jeszcze jakas oczyszczalnia dzialajaca bez drenazu i zasilania?

----------


## Beja

Wspominałem o tych obu oczyszczalniach już dawno, ale faktycznie, o Biorocku jakoś łatwiej się czegoś dowiedzieć. Technologie podobne. Jedna zasadnicza różnica to taka, że w Epurfiksie wypełnieniem są włókna kokosowe, a więc materiał, który w jakimś czasie ulega rozkładowi i trzeba go wymieniać. Podobno w Biorocku nie trzeba.

Inne technologie wykorzystują różne inne materiały na podłoże dla bakterii - keramzyt, kształtki plastikowe, jakieś włókniny, ale te dwie to jedyne, jakie znam, które nie mają pompy recyrkulacyjnej, czyli faktycznie działają bez prądu.

----------


## rajmundos

No wlasnie, tez tak z mojich poszukiwan wynika. Ceny obu z montazem w okolicach dobijaja w okolice 20tys. Takze dobzre by bylo dowiedziec sie od jakiegos uzytkownika cos na ich temat jak i eksploatacji.

----------


## niedowiarek

> Inne technologie wykorzystują różne inne materiały na podłoże dla bakterii - keramzyt, kształtki plastikowe, jakieś włókniny, ale te dwie to jedyne, jakie znam, które nie mają pompy recyrkulacyjnej, czyli faktycznie działają bez prądu.


Pytanie czy działają czy też "działają'? Wszelkie drenażowe wynalazki też "działają" bez prądu. W większości prądożernych mamy sprawdzoną technologię i możliwość weryfikacji u kogoś, kto to już ma od jakiegoś czasu. Dobrze działająca (ta na prąd) jest o kilka klocków tańsza. Ja tam wolę wydawać systematycznie na prąd za zaoszczędzone pieniążki w inwestycji - starczy do końca żywota. Jakoś mało opinii użytkowników  o tej rewelacyjnej metodzie w Biorocku ......

----------


## Beja

> Pytanie czy działają czy też "działają'?


Masz jakieś konkretne informacje albo przemyślenia? Podziel się z nami. 
A jeśli nie masz, to możemy się opierać tylko na informacjach od producentów, a szczególnie na certyfikatach CE, bo to jest jak do tej pory najbardziej obiektywne kryterium porównawcze.




> W większości prądożernych mamy sprawdzoną technologię i możliwość weryfikacji u kogoś, kto to już ma od jakiegoś czasu.


Ja lubie tylko te melodie, które już kiedyś słyszałem   :smile:   (inż. Mamoń).




> Dobrze działająca (ta na prąd) jest o kilka klocków tańsza. Ja tam wolę wydawać systematycznie na prąd za zaoszczędzone pieniążki w inwestycji - starczy do końca żywota.


Obyś się mylił. W każdym razie życzę ci, żebyś żył znacznie dłużej, niż będziesz wydawał tę górę zaoszczędzonych pieniędzy. Policzyłeś to sobie kiedyś?

----------


## niedowiarek

> Obyś się mylił. W każdym razie życzę ci, żebyś żył znacznie dłużej, niż będziesz wydawał tę górę zaoszczędzonych pieniędzy. Policzyłeś to sobie kiedyś?


Dzięki za życzenia  :smile: . A co do obliczeń: 40Wx24hx365dni=350kWh rocznie. Na dzień dzisiejszy u mnie daje to 160 PLN (wg faktur z energetyki - mam taryfę G12).  Po dziesięciu latach łącznie z wymianą kompresora wyjdzie jakieś 2 kPLN. Za oczyszczalnię (w zaprzyjaźnionej hurtowni) dałem niecałe 6 kPLN. W ubiegłym roku pytałem w sklepie - chcieli 6800 (z transportem). Mam plan dociągnąć do setki  :wink:  - czyli moje wydatki wyniosą 11 tysiączków. Przy Biorocku wymiana złoża pewnikiem połowa z tego. Da się kupić ten wynalazek za max 12 kPLN? Jeżeli nie to mam taniej.

----------


## Beja

> Moja POŚ działa od niemal roku. Karmi ją 5 osób, a w osadniku wstępnym nie ma osadu. Wstawiłem listewkę do samego dna - weszła bez wyczuwalnego oporu, a po wyciągnięciu tylko mokra (nie ma żadnej przyklejonej śmierdzącej brei). Powiedzcie pompować, czy nie?


No i teraz w twojej taniej, dobrej oczyszczalni po roku użytkowania nie możesz się doszukać osadu. Możliwe, że powodem jest właśnie ta "taniość".

----------


## niedowiarek

Wybierałem tanią z sprawdzonych. Jak Ci się sprawdzi jakaś lepsza, daj znać. Jeżeli nie ja, to może ktoś inny skorzysta. Ja eksperymentowałem z pompą ciepła, na królika oczyszczalnianego brakło odwagi (i kasy  :wink: )

----------


## rajmundos

Odnosnie wypowiedzy uzytkownikow Biorocka. Jak narazie ja nie moge sie doszukac zadnych. Kontakt z firma tez bardzo slaby. Jednakze jak widze zadnych wypowiedzy uzytkownikow chyba sie nie doczekamy  :sad: .

----------


## rajmundos

Witam ponowne mam Biorocka juz u siebie. Na dniach montuje. Takze bede z Wami mogl sie podzielic uwagami jak i pomoc w montazu, dobraniu sprzetu etc. Ale to jeszcze kilka miesiecy.

----------


## Truteń

> Witam ponowne mam Biorocka juz u siebie. Na dniach montuje. Takze bede z Wami mogl sie podzielic uwagami jak i pomoc w montazu, dobraniu sprzetu etc. Ale to jeszcze kilka miesiecy.


Zrób fotostory z montażu, może kogoś to przekona lub mu pomoże w przyszłości.

----------


## rajmundos

Mam wszystko sfotografowane. Wczoraj wkopywalem po pracy popoludniem. W tygodniu polacze rury. Mysle ze do konca tygodnia jakims popoludniem kopara zasypie.

----------


## Truteń

> Mam wszystko sfotografowane. Wczoraj wkopywalem po pracy popoludniem. W tygodniu polacze rury. Mysle ze do konca tygodnia jakims popoludniem kopara zasypie.


No to czekamy na piękny opis z fotkami  :smile:  Jestem bardzo ciekaw tej nowinki.

----------


## rajmundos

Zdjecia z montazu jak obiecywalem. Mam nadzieje ze uda sie jeszcze opis zrobic.
http://www.fmix.pl/my_slideshow/2387...szczalnia.html

----------


## Beja

Super!
To teraz czekamy na zdjęcia z montażu Epurfixa i porównanie.

 :rotfl: 

Taki drobny żarcik.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Zdjecia z montazu jak obiecywalem. Mam nadzieje ze uda sie jeszcze opis zrobic.
> http://www.fmix.pl/my_slideshow/2387...szczalnia.html


Zawodowo  :big grin: 
Ja niestety nie zdążyłem zrobić zdjęć z montażu mojej. A szkoda bo taka dokumentacja sporo początkującym pomaga. Z całą pewnością pomogłeś innym amatorom samodzielnego montażu  :smile: .
Daj znać za jakiś czas jak się sprawuje Twoja oczyszczalnia, nie ma to jak opinia użytkownika.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## dedek76

> Zawodowo 
> Ja niestety nie zdążyłem zrobić zdjęć z montażu mojej. A szkoda bo taka dokumentacja sporo początkującym pomaga. Z całą pewnością pomogłeś innym amatorom samodzielnego montażu .
> Daj znać za jakiś czas jak się sprawuje Twoja oczyszczalnia, nie ma to jak opinia użytkownika.
> Pozdrawiam


-

----------


## pawelnice

Cena Epurfixa z montażem faktycznie wynosi 20 tys. brutto. W zakupie jest droższa od innych oczyszczalni typu SBR, ale w kosztach eksploatacji wychodzi taniej i jest prawie bezobsługowa (dotyczy zbiornika z kompaktowym filtrem kokosowym). Po 10 latach trzeba wymienić w niej zużyte wkład kokosowy (wióry).
To kosztuje 1,5 tys. brutto. Dostaje nowy i mam odnawialną gwarancję na kolejne 10 lat. Zużyte wióry mogę wyrzucić na działce bo jest to naturalne i posłuży mi jako kompost więc odchodzą mi koszty utylizacji. Osadnik gnilny opróżnia się raz na 2 lata lub później bo ma 3000l objętości. Trzeba za to płacić tak samo jak w innych oczyszczalniach. Dostałem zestawienie kosztów eksploatacji i wynika z nich, że po 20 latach użytkowania zapłacę razem z zakupem ok. 19 tys. netto.
Biorock był nieznacznie tańszy w zakupie, ale przekonały mnie koszty eksploatacji :smile:

----------


## Body

W Biorocku odstraszyła mnie wymiana tych worków. Handlowiec powiedział, że będę musiał wybulić 3500 za wymianę. Nie wiem ile kosztuje wywóz i utylizacja ale na działce nie mogę tego wyrzucić :no:  Jak zapytałem o gwarancję to okazało się, że zbiorniki produkują gdzie indziej a worki i wyposażenie gdzie indziej. Handlowiec firmy Techneau zapewnił mnie, że cała oczyszczalnia Epurfix jest produkowana w Polsce i wszystkie elementy są dostępne w razie czego od ręki. Tak czy inaczej przekonuje mnie ta technologia bezobsługowa. Mam tylko ulotkę Epurfix-a z parametrami podczyszczenia. Czy ma ktoś zdjęcia tych zbiorników lub jakieś foty z instalacji???

----------


## Małgosialuz

Mówisz i masz :smile:  
Zbiorniki Epurfixa są solidne :smile:

----------


## Beja

Czy wy też macie wrażenie deja vu?   :Confused: 

Kolega kris85 został wymoderowany za bezczelną i nachalną reklamę Epurfixa. Dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności natychmiast pojawiło się 3 jednopostowców chwalących Epurfixa dokładnie tak samo, nawet z tymi samymi zdjęciami.

Kolego handlowcu z Technau - ujawnij się. Na pewno forumowicze będą mieli do ciebie pytania. I nie rozsiewaj jadu na Biorocka, bo po twoich pierwszych postach sprawdziłem - piszesz nieprawdę o kosztach eksploatacji.

A tak swoją drogą - ci, którzy czytali moje wypowiedzi, wiedzą, że Biorocka i Epurfixa stawiam na pierwszych miejscach. Oraz że staram się tępić fałsz i kłamstwo w reklamach oczyszczalni. Chwal się swoją oczyszczalnią - jest tego warta, ale nie kłam! 

W związku z tym mam pytanie - jak to właściwie działa, że wiórki kokosowe nie rozkładają się przez 10 lat w wilgotnym środowisku pełnym bakterii, a potem po wymianie, cudownie przemieniają się w kompost?

A tak w ogóle, to gdzie w Polsce produkują wiórki kokosowe?  :big tongue:

----------


## pawelnice

Jak otwieram pokrywę zbiornika z filtrem to mogę trochę wiórów wziąść do ręki i faktycznie jest to naturalne. Wygląda to jak grube trociny ale jest miękkie i pewnie daje dużą porowatość i przepuszczalność. Powiedziano mi, że raz do roku muszę przemieszać 15cm górnej warstwy tego złoża aby mieć zapewnione te wysokie parametry podczyszczenia przez cały okres użytkowania. Mogę zrobić to sam i nic mnie to nie kosztuje. Łatwo się to robi bo jak zdejmę pokrywę to wszystkie elementy jak dozownik huśtawkowy i panel rozsączający łatwo się zdejmuje. Wszystko jest plastikowe. Jak nie będzie mi się chciało samemu tego mieszać to mogę to komuś zlecić i wtedy zapłacę parę groszy :yes: 
Za Epurfix-a dałem 11.500 netto. Tyle kosztował mnie osadnik plus zbiornik z filtrem kokosowym i studzienka zamykająca. Instalacja kosztowała mnie 3.500 netto z materiałem. Całość prawie 20.000 brutto. Co dwa lata zapłacę za wywóz z osadnika gnilnego. Po 10 latach wymiana filtra 1.500 netto. No i bakterie do kibelka 100 netto co pół roku. Tyle mnie to wszystko kosztuje :yes:  Fotek nie robiłem. Pewnie za jakiś czas jeszcze się pojawią. Wygląda to mniej więcej jak na fotach od Małosialuz.

----------


## Małgosialuz

Czy To miałeś na myśli :Confused: 

http://www.techneau.com.pl/media/dok...COFLO_2012.pdf

Warto zapytać o szczegóły u któregoś z dystrybutorów. Oni mają kontakt z handlowacami tej firmy. Pewnie nie wszystko jest jasne i nie wszystko nam to mówi bo my też sprawdzaliśmy różne oczyszczalnie i kontaktowaliśmy się z innymi handlowcami. Każdy system miał jakieś zalety i wady. Akurat w Epufix-ie przekonały nas koszty użytkowania :bye:  Mogliśmy ją kupić w u nas w N.S. ale w hurtowni Unimax nie mieli jej a chcieliśmy ją najpierw zobaczyć.  Proponowali nam też wyjazd do magazynu firmy Help w Kętach koło Bielska-Białej. Tam też ją mają, ale to już za daleko dla nas. 
W końcu kupiliśmy Epurfix-a w firmie Promogaz-Kpis w Krakowie. Mają tam magazyn i oczyszczalnia stoi na placu.
Jak narazie pracuje bez zastrzeżeń. Krótko dopiero (kilka miesięcy), ale zobaczymy jak się będzie sprawdzać za jakiś czas.
Dorzucamy jeszcze kilka fotek :yes:

----------


## perm

Tak sobie patrzę na te Biorocki i Epurfixy i myślę że to w sumie żaden problem zrobić coś podobnego samemu. Trzeba tylko zadbać o to by ścieki z osadnika wstępnego były równomiernie rozprowadzone, przed złożem musi byc filtr no i musi być skuteczna wentylacja. 
Szczerze mówiąc to mam już wstępny projekt takiej oczyszczalni z wykorzystaniem wełny mineralnej. Koszt całości powinien sie zamknąć w 3 tyś, z czego najdroższy jest zbiornik. Gdyby wykorzystać do tego dostępne np na Allegro zużyte pojemniki o pojemności 1 m3 to koszt całości materiałów zamknął by się w 1500 zł (bez osadnika wstępnego). Za co Biorock i Epurfix chcą tyle kasy, nie mam zielonego pojęcia. Chyba że wliczają w cenę te kilkanaście milionów bakterii  :smile: . 20 bakterii za grosz.  :smile:

----------


## Beja

> Tak sobie patrzę na te Biorocki i Epurfixy i myślę że to w sumie żaden problem zrobić coś podobnego samemu. Trzeba tylko zadbać o to by ścieki z osadnika wstępnego były równomiernie rozprowadzone, przed złożem musi byc filtr no i musi być skuteczna wentylacja. 
> Szczerze mówiąc to mam już wstępny projekt takiej oczyszczalni z wykorzystaniem wełny mineralnej. Koszt całości powinien sie zamknąć w 3 tyś, z czego najdroższy jest zbiornik. Gdyby wykorzystać do tego dostępne np na Allegro zużyte pojemniki o pojemności 1 m3 to koszt całości materiałów zamknął by się w 1500 zł (bez osadnika wstępnego). Za co Biorock i Epurfix chcą tyle kasy, nie mam zielonego pojęcia. Chyba że wliczają w cenę te kilkanaście milionów bakterii . 20 bakterii za grosz.


Czy mi się wydaje, czy już od dłuższego czasu masz ten zamiar? I co? Kiedy zamieścisz jakieś fotki?
Szczerze ci kibicuję.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Czy wy też macie wrażenie deja vu?  
> 
> Kolega kris85 został wymoderowany za bezczelną i nachalną reklamę Epurfixa. Dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności natychmiast pojawiło się 3 jednopostowców chwalących Epurfixa dokładnie tak samo, nawet z tymi samymi zdjęciami.
> 
> Kolego handlowcu z Technau - ujawnij się. Na pewno forumowicze będą mieli do ciebie pytania. I nie rozsiewaj jadu na Biorocka, bo po twoich pierwszych postach sprawdziłem - piszesz nieprawdę o kosztach eksploatacji.
> 
> A tak swoją drogą - ci, którzy czytali moje wypowiedzi, wiedzą, że Biorocka i Epurfixa stawiam na pierwszych miejscach. Oraz że staram się tępić fałsz i kłamstwo w reklamach oczyszczalni. Chwal się swoją oczyszczalnią - jest tego warta, ale nie kłam! 
> 
> W związku z tym mam pytanie - jak to właściwie działa, że wiórki kokosowe nie rozkładają się przez 10 lat w wilgotnym środowisku pełnym bakterii, a potem po wymianie, cudownie przemieniają się w kompost?
> ...


słabo mu idzie sprzedaż, siedzi bidok nic nie robi to, nudzi się to i pisze głupoty na forum. Mam nadzieję że lud potrafi czytać ze zrozumieniem  :smile:

----------


## WOJSKI

> Tak sobie patrzę na te Biorocki i Epurfixy i myślę że to w sumie żaden problem zrobić coś podobnego samemu. Trzeba tylko zadbać o to by ścieki z osadnika wstępnego były równomiernie rozprowadzone, przed złożem musi byc filtr no i musi być skuteczna wentylacja. 
> Szczerze mówiąc to mam już wstępny projekt takiej oczyszczalni z wykorzystaniem wełny mineralnej. Koszt całości powinien sie zamknąć w 3 tyś, z czego najdroższy jest zbiornik. Gdyby wykorzystać do tego dostępne np na Allegro zużyte pojemniki o pojemności 1 m3 to koszt całości materiałów zamknął by się w 1500 zł (bez osadnika wstępnego). Za co Biorock i Epurfix chcą tyle kasy, nie mam zielonego pojęcia. Chyba że wliczają w cenę te kilkanaście milionów bakterii . 20 bakterii za grosz.


Na te zbiorniki  uważaj bo strasznie słabe są i ci się pozapadają. Zakup sobie jakąś najtańszą drenażową przynajmniej w jednym zbiorniku będziesz miał  :smile:

----------


## Małgosialuz

A teraz trochę konkretów w różnicach dla zainteresowanych :smile: 

Zbiorniki oczyszczalni Biorock są prostopadłościenne, a Epurfix ma kształty bardziej owalne. Zbiorniki owalne są bardziej odporne na działanie nacisków gruntowych. Pod wpływem nacisków gruntowych najczęściej do odkształceń dochodzi właśnie na elementach krawędzistych zbiorników. 
Zbiorniki Biorocka są wyższe (ok. 180cm), a więc wykop musi być głębszy i co najważniejsze wylot ze zbiornika też jest głębiej posadowiony ok. 165cm (schemat Biorocka z wymiarami zbiorników i systemami wentylacyjnymi można znaleźć na ich www). 
W Epurfix-ie wylot jest 30cm wyżej. Oznacza to, że jeśli będzie konieczność instalacji przepompowni za zbiornikami oczyszczalni to w przypadku Biorocka zbiornik oczyszczalni będzie musiał mieć głębokość 2,5m, a w Epurfix-ie wystarczy 2,0m :smile: 
Na schemacie Biorocka widzę, że jest konieczność instalacji wentylacji Dn110 z drugiego zbiornika z filtrem, a oznacza to, że faza podczyszczenia nie odbywa się bezzapachowo jak to ma miejsce w Epurfix-ie. W Epurfix-ie nie ma konieczności instalacji takiej wentylacji.
Na schemacie Biorock-a widzę, że rozprowadzenie ścieku odbywa się na dwóch rampach (przewody doprowadzające) a rozprowadzenie na złoże odbywa się na małej powierzchni ok. 1,3m2 co nie gwarantuje tak dokładnego wykorzystania całej powierzchni czynnej jak to ma miejsce w Epurfix-ie. Powierzchnia rozprowadzenia wynosi 3,63m2. W Epurfix-ie wykorzystuje się w tym celu panel rozsączający, który równomiernie rozprowadza ściek na całą powierzchnię złoża.
Według mojej wiedzy w Biorocku materiał użyty jako filtr nie jest przydatny do kompostowania, nie jest materiałem odnawialnym a więc nie jest to ekologiczne rozwiązanie.
Dostęp do filtra kokosowego w Epurfix-ie jest bardzo wygodny ponieważ otwór włazowy jest bardzo duży. Znacznie mniejszy jest otwór włazowy w Biorocku. Popularność Epurfix-a jest co najmniej 2 razy większa niż Biorock-a. Epurfix-ów zainstalowanych jest już w Kanadzie i w Europie ponad 50.000 a Biorck-ów na całym świecie ok. 27.000. Oba systemy są popularne, ale jednak Epurfix bardziej. Rynek w Polsce zweryfikuje te proporcje bo oba systemy są nowym rozwiązaniem w Polsce i wygodne w użytkowaniu bo nie zawierają automatyki.

Chętnie dowiem się od użytkowników Biorocka kilku konkretów jeśli takie informacje zostały im przedstawione przez producenta:

- W jaki sposób jest przetwarzany filtr po zużyciu? Kto go odbiera? Ile kosztuje odbiór?
- Czy gwarancja 10 lat obejmuje tylko filtr czy całe urządzenie?
- Na czym polega konserwacja filtra? Czy wogóle wymaga konserwacji a jeśli tak to w jaki sposób należy to robić i ile to kosztuje?
- Jaki jest koszt wymiany filtra?
- Czy przedstawiono komuś dokumentację (deklarację zgodności: CE, wyniki podczyszczenia)? Ja widziałem to tylko na stronie a pisać kazdy może :smile:  

Będę czekał na odpowiedzi a kolejnym użytkownikom też to na pewno pomoże :smile:

----------


## perm

> ...





> ...


A ile bierzecie za bakterie?

----------


## Beja

No nareszcie jakaś naprawdę interesująca wymiana ciosów!

 :stir the pot: 

Trochę przegadane i muszę się w to wgryźć, ale na razie 1:0 dla Biorocka.

----------


## perm

> Czy mi się wydaje, czy już od dłuższego czasu masz ten zamiar? I co? Kiedy zamieścisz jakieś fotki?
> Szczerze ci kibicuję.


Oj, gdzieś mi umkło  :smile: . Będę robił bo uważam że da się to jednak zrobić dużo taniej. Na razie budowa czeka i oczyszczalnia, siłą rzeczy również.

----------


## Beja

> Oj, gdzieś mi umkło . Będę robił bo uważam że da się to jednak zrobić dużo taniej. Na razie budowa czeka i oczyszczalnia, siłą rzeczy również.


No to masz rzeczywiście dużo czasu, żeby się teoretycznie przygotować  :smile: 
Jak już się za to zabierzesz, to możesz poeksperymentować z różnymi podłożami. Normalnie stosuje się kształtki plastikowe, ale one wymagają pompy recyrkulacyjnej na dnie, żeby ścieki kilka razy przeszły cykl oczyszczania. Stosowano także granulat keramzytowy, ale to rozwiązanie jakoś zniknęło z rynku.
Poddaję jeszcze pod rozwagę różne kruszywa - np. koks. Pewnie też by wymagał recyrkulacji, ale na pewno jest tańszy niż plastik, no i po tych x latach nie byłoby problemu z jego "utylizacją"  :wink:

----------


## perm

Z Koksem może być problem bo ścieki będą go tylko opływały, nie wiem czy to wystarczy. Wełna znów po jakimś czasie zbija się stając coraz mniej przepuszczalną. Dlatego chyba Biorock wykorzystuje bryłki. Włókno kokosowe jest sztywniejsze i tego problemu nie ma. Mimo to stawiałbym na wełnę. Problemów z taką oczyszczalnią jest kilka. Pierwszy to wentylacja czyli taka konstrukcja złoża by do każdej warstwy wełny docierało powietrze, drugi problem to rozsączanie ścieków po złożu, trzeci (wynikający z pierwszego) to grubość warstwy wełny przez którą musi przesączyć się ściek by doszło do oczyszczenia. W Biorocku I Epurfixie to ok 1 m włókien lub wełny. Czwarty problem to konstrukcja całości. W przypadku takiej samoróby trzeba zdać się na to co jest na rynku. Mimo to wydaje mi się że to wszystko jest do przeskoczenia. Jest jeszcze drobiazg. Jak zgłosić budowę oczyszczalni którą się samemu zrobiło. Żadnych badań w końcu przedstawić się nie da.

----------


## Beja

Może właśnie dlatego ludzie kupują gotowe rowery, telewizory, oczyszczalnie... zamiast składać je samodzielnie z części.

----------


## WOJSKI

a bo perm to taka sknera jest, nie da zarobić producentom  :big grin:

----------


## Domypolne

Witam. Jestem na etapie szukania dobrej oczyszczalni. Nie znam się na tym i bazuje na opiniach innych użytkowników. Z tego, co czytam to te 2 oczyszczalnie są najlepsze na rynku i chętnie bym wybrał jedną z nich tylko najpierw muszę zaakceptować wydatej ekstra 7000 PLN. Jest to różnica między dobrą oczyszczalnią za 13 000 a Biorockiem. I te 7 tysiaczków mnie boli. Mam czas do marca. Może przełknę tą cenę.

----------


## CodeSnipper

jakie są dokładne koszty eksploatacji Biorocka - powiedzmy w przeciągu 10 lat? Rodzina 4 os. jestem prawie zdecydowany ale to bym jeszcze chciał wiedzieć.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Czyli jest tak jak przewidywałem i czytałem między wierszami w różnych miejscach sieci. Dzięki!

----------


## Małgosialuz

ECOFLO (oczyszczalnia ze złożem kokosowym) kosztuje obecnie 11 000 zł brutto bez kosztów instalacji. W porównaniu do innych raczej tańszych modeli oczyszczalni typu SBR czyli zautomatyzowanych jest droższa w zakupie o średnio 4000 zł brutto. W porównaniu do Sotlarenza Bio-Duo z osadnikiem wstępnym 2500L koszt zakupu jest dokładnie taki sam. Sotlarenz Bio-Duo kosztuje ok. 12 000 zł brutto. W kosztach eksploatacji różnica jest ogromna nie wspominając już o kłopotliwej obsłudze :smile:  SBR-ów i możliwości zawieszenia się tych oczyszczalni. Z tego co już wiem to w Polsce Południowej jest już kilkunastu użytkowników oczyszczalni ECOFLO i liczba ta stale rośnie. Oczywiście jest to oczyszczalnia, która wymaga zainwestowania większej kwoty na starcie a nie każdy może sobie pozwolić na taki wydatek jednak jak porównamy koszty eksploatacji po np. 15 latach to okazuje się, że było warto :smile: 
Warto kupić tę oczyszczalnię szczególnie wtedy gdy Gmina w której mieszkamy daje dofinansowanie z WFOŚ. Nie każda Gmina daje ale jeśli daje to nie zastanawiałbym się nad zakupem tanich oczyszczalni tylko kupiłbym co najlepsze na rynku bo będę użytkował to bez żadnych problemów i dodatkowych kosztów przez lata. Wybraliśmy ECOFLO bo jest wygodna i praktycznie bezobsługowa dlatego Wam też ją polecam. Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## perm

Jestem już prawie pewny, co do tego jak ta samorobiona oczyszczalnia miałaby wyglądać. Nie wiem i tu liczę na waszą pomoc, czy dla takiego filtra jak Biorock czy Epurfix lepszy jest stały (oczywiście zmieniający się wraz ze zużyciem) dopływ ścieków czy sekwencyjny czyli konkretna porcja, raz na jakiś czas.
No i jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy osadnik wstępny o objętości 1m3 będzie wystarczający dla oczyszczalni domowej?

----------


## stam222

Szkoda, ze temat biorocka padł.
@perm a jak budowa Twojej oczyszczalni? Zacząłeś już? A może zrobiłeś coś jeszcze innego (inny rodzaj oczyszczalni) może jakąś hybrydę?

----------


## perm

> Szkoda, ze temat biorocka padł.
> @perm a jak budowa Twojej oczyszczalni? Zacząłeś już? A może zrobiłeś coś jeszcze innego (inny rodzaj oczyszczalni) może jakąś hybrydę?


Nic nie zrobiłem i nie zrobię. Wg przepisów musi mieć oczyszczalnia aprobatę techniczną albo certyfikat CE. Nie da się tego załatwić dla jednej, samodzielnie zrobionej oczyszczalni.

----------


## Beja

> Nic nie zrobiłem i nie zrobię. Wg przepisów musi mieć oczyszczalnia aprobatę techniczną albo certyfikat CE. Nie da się tego załatwić dla jednej, samodzielnie zrobionej oczyszczalni.


Może i musiałaby (to inna dyskusja), ale wówczas, gdybyś ją chciał wprowadzić do obrotu handlowego!
A nawet gdybyś chciał być tak 100% pewny i w zgodzie z przepisami, to zrób projekt swojej oczyszczalni, pod którym podpisze się projektant z uprawnieniami wod-kan. Indywidualnie zaprojektowanej oczyszczalni nikt nie ruszy!

----------


## stam222

I to jest w sumie to co chcialem uslyszec. Swoj projekt niebawem zaprezentuje w swoim watku ,ktory zaloze.
Swoja droga radbym posluchac opini o funkcjonowaniu/uzytkowaniu biorocka. Czy wszystko jest ok, czy jakies mankamenty w trakcie uzytkowania itd. Na pewno sa uzytkownicy takowych ale czy ktorys tu zaglada? A jak juz zarknie to czy zechce cos napisac?



> Może i musiałaby (to inna dyskusja), ale wówczas, gdybyś ją chciał wprowadzić do obrotu handlowego!
> A nawet gdybyś chciał być tak 100% pewny i w zgodzie z przepisami, to zrób projekt swojej oczyszczalni, pod którym podpisze się projektant z uprawnieniami wod-kan. Indywidualnie zaprojektowanej oczyszczalni nikt nie ruszy!

----------


## alfa-tech

> Może i musiałaby (to inna dyskusja), ale wówczas, gdybyś ją chciał wprowadzić do obrotu handlowego!
> A nawet gdybyś chciał być tak 100% pewny i w zgodzie z przepisami, to zrób projekt swojej oczyszczalni, pod którym podpisze się projektant z uprawnieniami wod-kan. Indywidualnie zaprojektowanej oczyszczalni nikt nie ruszy!


Samej budowy oczyszczalni w takim przypadku nikt nie zakwestionuje i odbioru też ale może być problem przy rejestracji oczyszczalni w gminie. Zawsze żądają certyfikatów urządzeń - oczywiście przynajmniej u nas. Nie wiem jak by wyglądała procedura legalizacyjna i czy musiałaby być dodatkowo badana po względem jakości oczyszczania tak jak to jest przy zrzutach do cieków. W przypadku certyfikatów sprawa jest prosta dostarcza się i już gotowe nawet jeżeli są one skrajnie naciągane przez producentów.

----------


## stam222

> ....
>  W przypadku certyfikatów sprawa jest prosta dostarcza się i już gotowe nawet jeżeli są one *skrajnie naciągane* przez producentów.


Będzie, że się niby czepiam ale tak nie jest. Jako producent nie powinieneś pisać o naciąganiu a o skrajnym naciąganiu to już w ogóle.
Tobie takich rzeczy nie wypada pisać bo co sobie ludzie pomyślą o Waszych oczyszczalniach .... :smile:

----------


## Beja

> Samej budowy oczyszczalni w takim przypadku nikt nie zakwestionuje i odbioru też ale może być problem przy rejestracji oczyszczalni w gminie.


Nie ma żadnej "rejestracji w gminie", podobnie jak odbioru (chyba że razem z domem). Jest natomiast zgłoszenie rozpoczęcia użytkowania. 
Zakwestionować zamiar budowy oczyszczalni może starostwo powiatowe na etapie zgłoszenia tego zamiaru.



> Nie wiem jak by wyglądała procedura legalizacyjna i czy musiałaby być dodatkowo badana po względem jakości oczyszczania tak jak to jest przy zrzutach do cieków.


Nie musiałaby - bo niby na podstawie jakiego przepisu?




> tak jak to jest przy zrzutach do cieków.


Nie jest. Wszystko jedno, czy zrzuca się do ziemi, czy do cieku - powinno się wykonywać jednakowe badania ścieków oczyszczonych. Chyba że pozwolenie wodno prawne nakłada obowiązek dodatkowych badań, np. przy zrzucie do zbiorników wód stojących i ich dopływów.

----------


## alfa-tech

> Będzie, że się niby czepiam ale tak nie jest. Jako producent nie powinieneś pisać o naciąganiu a o skrajnym naciąganiu to już w ogóle.
> Tobie takich rzeczy nie wypada pisać bo co sobie ludzie pomyślą o Waszych oczyszczalniach ....


Super że się czepiasz. Takie rzeczy wręcz wypada pisać.  Jesteśmy instalatorami i serwisantami w zasadzie większości oczyszczalni i jesteśmy po tej samej stronie co nasi klienci. Do nas podjeżdżają przedstawiciele sprzedawcy itp. oferują cuda certyfikat jako potwierdzenie a potem się martw.
Oczywiście nie wypada nam pisać jaka dana oczyszczalnia jest nieciekawa ale zamierzeniem było pisanie w formie pomocy w prostych serwisach. Co to forum niesie jest też dla nas wskazówką co się dzieje w różnych sytuacjach o których nie wiemy. Także czepiaj się i wytykaj co leży. Pozdrawiam

----------


## stam222

> Super że się czepiasz. Takie rzeczy wręcz wypada pisać.  Jesteśmy instalatorami i serwisantami w zasadzie większości oczyszczalni i jesteśmy po tej samej stronie co nasi klienci. Do nas podjeżdżają przedstawiciele sprzedawcy itp. oferują cuda certyfikat jako potwierdzenie a potem się martw.
> Oczywiście nie wypada nam pisać jaka dana oczyszczalnia jest nieciekawa ale zamierzeniem było pisanie w formie pomocy w prostych serwisach. Co to forum niesie jest też dla nas wskazówką co się dzieje w różnych sytuacjach o których nie wiemy. Także czepiaj się i wytykaj co leży. Pozdrawiam


No to ok. Jako serwisant to pisz i pomagaj w wyborze oczyszczalni. Postaraj sie przy tym o obiektywnosc. A kiedy dany produkt jest lepszy od drugiego, nie nalezy tego faktu zatajac ......itd. itp  :smile: 
A skoro jestes fachowcem w swojej branzy to zachecam do zerkniecia do tematu mojej oczyszczalni (projekt roboczy) i wyrazenia swojego zdania na temat samego projektu, slabych punktow i funkcjonowania tejze. Wszelkie sugestie i wytykanie bledow mile widziane.
Pozdrawiam
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...mi-r%C4%99kami

----------


## CodeSnipper

U mnie biorock już w ziemi i niebawem zacznie działać pełną parą (jak tylko tauron licznik z prądem w końcu założy). Z całą pewnością napiszę jak działa.

----------


## stam222

> U mnie biorock już w ziemi i niebawem zacznie działać pełną parą (jak tylko tauron licznik z prądem w końcu założy). Z całą pewnością napiszę jak działa.


A mógłbyś wrzucić kilka zdjęć? A co u ciebie jest na prąd w tym biorocku?

----------


## perm

> Samej budowy oczyszczalni w takim przypadku nikt nie zakwestionuje i odbioru też ale może być problem przy rejestracji oczyszczalni w gminie. Zawsze żądają certyfikatów urządzeń - oczywiście przynajmniej u nas. Nie wiem jak by wyglądała procedura legalizacyjna i czy musiałaby być dodatkowo badana po względem jakości oczyszczania tak jak to jest przy zrzutach do cieków. W przypadku certyfikatów sprawa jest prosta dostarcza się i już gotowe nawet jeżeli są one skrajnie naciągane przez producentów.


No właśnie coś takiego usłyszałem. Mogę ja zbudować ale będzie potraktowana jako szambo z odpływem.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Cześć,

Jak długo funkcjonuje u Ciebie ta oczyszczalnia? Robiłaś kiedyś badania ścieku oczyszczonego? Jakieś wyniki? 




> Czy To miałeś na myśli
> 
> http://www.techneau.com.pl/media/dok...COFLO_2012.pdf
> 
> Warto zapytać o szczegóły u któregoś z dystrybutorów. Oni mają kontakt z handlowacami tej firmy. Pewnie nie wszystko jest jasne i nie wszystko nam to mówi bo my też sprawdzaliśmy różne oczyszczalnie i kontaktowaliśmy się z innymi handlowcami. Każdy system miał jakieś zalety i wady. Akurat w Epufix-ie przekonały nas koszty użytkowania Mogliśmy ją kupić w u nas w N.S. ale w hurtowni Unimax nie mieli jej a chcieliśmy ją najpierw zobaczyć.  Proponowali nam też wyjazd do magazynu firmy Help w Kętach koło Bielska-Białej. Tam też ją mają, ale to już za daleko dla nas. 
> W końcu kupiliśmy Epurfix-a w firmie Promogaz-Kpis w Krakowie. Mają tam magazyn i oczyszczalnia stoi na placu.
> Jak narazie pracuje bez zastrzeżeń. Krótko dopiero (kilka miesięcy), ale zobaczymy jak się będzie sprawdzać za jakiś czas.
> Dorzucamy jeszcze kilka fotek
> 
> Załącznik 193139Załącznik 193141Załącznik 193142Załącznik 193143Załącznik 193144

----------


## CodeSnipper

> A mógłbyś wrzucić kilka zdjęć? A co u ciebie jest na prąd w tym biorocku?


Nic.  Biorock nie ma żadnych elementów mechanicznych ani elektrycznych. Http://organistowka.mojabudowa.pl -  blog i foty.

----------


## stam222

> Nic.  Biorock nie ma żadnych elementów mechanicznych ani elektrycznych. Http://organistowka.mojabudowa.pl -  blog i foty.


OK, dzięki

----------


## Salah

tylko gdzie są firmy co zakładają Biorocki ?  :smile:

----------


## niedowiarek

> tylko gdzie są firmy co zakładają Biorocki ?


I czy jest choćby jeden użytkownik tej oczyszczalni, który chciałby się podzielić doświadczeniem z eksploatacji? :cry:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Mieszkamy już drugi miesiąc. Oczyszczalnię montowaliśmy samodzielnie po instrukcjach kolegi technik.b z tego wątku (tam kupiliśmy). Ze względu na glinę nie dało się u nas zrobić studni chłonnej, więc w rurę, która jest wylotem oczyszczonych ścieków i znajduje się na głębokości 2m. włożyłem rurę drenażówkę (żółtą) i zakopałem na długości około 10m wykorzystując naturalny spadek teremu. Z każdej strony obsypałem ją najpierw około 30cm żwiru, potem geowłóknina i glina. Wyszło tak, że końcówka tego "drenażu" ładnie wychodzi spod ziemi. To co tam wysiąka nie śmierdzi, jest przeźroczyste. Przy obecnych upałach zarosło też szybko roślinnością. Pierwsze odszlamianie zrobię pewnie dopiero po zimie albo na jesieni 2016.

----------


## tozarek

Witam , jest jeszcze taka oczyszczalnia http://sklep1551951.home.pl/pl/p/ARGO-4/84   , czy może ktoś ma jakieś info na jej temat , jaka eksploatacja , jakie złoże ITP .

----------


## tozarek

nie ma zasilania prądowego i jest dobra cena dla 4-osób 10 000 tyś. brutto

----------


## CodeSnipper

Wychodzi na to że jest podobna w działaniu do biorocka.

----------


## Tiger1050

Witam Wszystkich Forumowiczów! 
Na wstępie chciałbym zaznaczyć, iż nie jestem ani instalatorem, ani dystrybutorem POŚ, jestem zwykłym użytkownikiem, który chciał by podzielić się swoimi (ograniczonymi) doświadczeniami. 

Nasza sytuacja jest dość specyficzna. Obecnie nie mieszkamy na działce gdzie chcieliśmy zainstalować naszą oczyszczalnie. Mieszka tam rodzina - starsi ludzie, którzy kompletnie nie znają się na obsłudze czegokolwiek oprócz pogrzebacza. Dlatego też wybierając oczyszczalnie szukaliśmy rozwiązania, które będzie jak najbardziej bezobsługowe. Od razu moje zainteresowanie wzbudziły urządzenia Epufrix oraz BioRocka. Nasza sytuacja wykluczała też samodzielny montaż instalacji, tzn potrzebna nam była firma, która to dla nas zrobi. Epufrix w naszym przypadku odpadł na samym początku... z powodu braku kontaktu z dystrybutorem. Kontakt z przedstawicielem Techneau urwał się w zasadzie od razu po pierwszym mailu/telefonie (brak odpowiedzi ze strony Techneau). Jako, że czas nas gonił wybór padł na BioRock. 

Zdecydowaliśmy się na zainstalowanie oczyszczalni BioRock skomponowanej dla 5-osobowej rodziny. Jako, że mamy bardzo płytki poziom wód gruntowych na działce musieliśmy się posiłkować studnią rozsączającą w nasypie, co oznacza, że do bezobsługowego mechanizmu oczyszczalni dołożyliśmy pompę ścieków oczyszczonych. Oczyszczalnie mamy od roku i puki co jej możliwości nie są w pełni wykorzystywane, tzn. jest obciążona ściekami odbieranymi od 3 osób zużywających wodę niezwykle oszczędnie. Nie mam żadnych negatywnych uwag na jej temat. Oczyszczalnia po prostu sobie działa. Żadnego smrodku z instalacji nie czuć, a oczyszczalnie mamy kilka metrów od okna. Na co dzień obsługa sprowadza się do kontrolowania czy spławik przelewowy nie wyszedł z reaktora, co oznacza, że pompa ścieków oczyszczonych padła. Osoby rozważające tego typu instalację powinny pamiętać o dodatkowym kominie wentylacji wysokiej jakiej potrzebuje BioRock. W naszym przypadku była to główna zagwoztka związana z instalacją, jako że z powodu bliskości ujęcia wody musieliśmy odsunąć się z oczyszczalnią od budynku, a kanał wentylacyjny wg instalatora nie mógł być zbytnio oddalony o reaktora. Warto tez pamiętać o dociążeniu modułu BioRock płytą cementową w sytuacji jak nasza by nam nie wypłynął jak spławik w okresie intensywniejszych opadów. 

Jedynym negatywnym aspektem instalacji BioRock jest cena. Kwota jaką zapłaciliśmy za instalację była dość wygórowana i mocno podważa opłacalność ekonomiczną instalacji. Jak wspomniałem na wstępie, kryteria naszego wyboru były specyficzne. Osobiście polecam zmierzenie się z instalacją oczyszczalni samemu. Instalacja nie jest skomplikowana w mojej ocenie. Zakup reaktora, osadnika wstępnego oraz zestawu rur kanalizacyjnych/wentylacyjnych plus wynajęcie koparki na jeden dzień powinny być znacząco tańsze niż zlecenie tego firmie. Oczywiście w takim wypadku należy rozważyć jakie to ma konsekwencje dla gwarancji na urządzenie - jeżeli to robi firma to oni dzierżą pełną odpowiedzialność za spapraną robotę, a my mamy rączki czyste. 

Pozdrawiam!
Tiger1050

----------


## PiotrZ3

Witam serdecznie, 
Nie chce mi się za bardzo pisać, okres budowy pamiętam jak przez mgłę jako jeden ciągły koszmar. Pamiętam również dylematy, które towarzyszyły nam przy wyborze oczyszczalni , żona w ogóle bała się jakiejkolwiek oczyszczalni (!). Dla obawiających się tak samo jak my 2,5 roku temu - mamy Biorocka 5, użytkowany przez 5-cio osobową rodzinę i działa, po prostu DZIAŁA BEZ ZARZUTU. Uwaga - teraz najlepsze - pierwsze opróżnianie osadnika wstępnego planujemy dopiero teraz na wiosnę 2016...

----------


## CodeSnipper

U nas po 10 miesiącach też działa bez zarzutu. 4 osoby, 7m3 ścieków w miesiącu. Instalowałem sam, pestka.

----------


## tomkam

Jak cenowo wyszła instalacja biorocka dla rodziny 4 lub 5osobowej?

----------


## CodeSnipper

U mnie około 15 tysięcy oczyszczalnia plus jeszcze chyba około 1500 za piasek do obsypania. Robiłem sam.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Cześć,
> 
> Jak długo funkcjonuje u Ciebie ta oczyszczalnia? Robiłaś kiedyś badania ścieku oczyszczonego? Jakieś wyniki?


I właśnie w tym tkwi problem, bo wszystko działa, gdy się nie robi badań. Zaznaczam, że nie krytykuję takich rozwiązań, choć
ich nie montuję ale widzę, że większość tu piszących jest " młodych staże " lub buduje z entuzjazmem coś dla siebie. No i dobrze
ale po czytaniu postów na tym wątku nasuwa mi się pewne skojarzenie. Takie rozwiązania były już dawno temu i jeszcze zanim
u nas zagościły masowo przydomowe oczyszczalnie biologiczne to istniało coś takiego jak FILTRY DOCZYSZCZAJĄCE. Można
mówić, że to nie to samo ale ogólny sposób działania ogólnie bardzo zbliżony był. Wiem, że klienci szukają ciągłych oszczędności
ale obecnie wszystko każdy ma nowe i działające, a gdy kalkulacja braku zużycia prądu nie wyjdzie w tylu latach to chyba wówczas 
po nic będzie całe to pisanie - o ile nie są to po prostu reklamy - OK może pewnie tak być

Forumowicze, osobiście uważam, że nie widzicie tu jednej kwestii ( nie mówię tu do producentów ), oczyszczalnia jest wówczas gdy
możecie nią jakoś sterować lub korygować jej działanie. Każdy ma inne ścieki i nic nie jest uniwersalne. W oczyszczalniach zużywających
prąd można coś robić ( przełączać lub kręcić zaworkami - to drugie to dopiero jest zabawa, nie polecam ), a w takich rozwiązaniach, czyli
bez prądu, co można zmienić: coś dosypać, coś wymienić ze złoża, czy może zmienić biokatywator, a może częściej wybierać z osadnika ?

----------


## WojtekINST

> Filozofia inż. Mamonia. Ja lubię tylko te melodie, które już kiedyś słyszałem.
> Proszę bardzo - jak ktoś chce kręcić, regulować i grzebać, to niech kupi oczyszczalnię z zaworkami, śrubkami i czymkolwiek jeszcze. Zaznaczam tylko, że żeby coś regulować, trzeba wiedzieć, po co się to reguluje i "w którą stronę" regulować, aby uzyskać pożądany efekt. Oczywiście najpierw trzeba wiedzieć, jaki efekt chce się uzyskać, a więc zapoznać się z technologią oczyszczania ścieków. Wszystkich chętnych popieram w ich dążeniu do wzbogacenia tej wiedzy.
> Ale wszystkich pozostałych, którzy po prostu chcą używać swoich kuchni, łazienek i toalet, zachęcam do kupowania urządzeń nowoczesnych, które nie wymagają gmerania.
> 
> Argumenty kolegi Wojtka są z tego samego gatunku, jakby chwalić np. Poloneza - bo w nim można było sobie samemu regulować, dokręcać, odkręcać, żeby jeździł tak jak właściciel by chciał. A że zazwyczaj się to nie udawało, bo konstrukcja była marna i domorosły mechanik kręcił jak popadło - to już inna historia. I wtedy pozostawało już tylko odholować pojazd do serwisu.
> 
> Najbardziej zainteresowani starymi rozwiązaniami są ci, którzy z nich żyją...


Z pewnością jest w tym dużo prawdy, aczkolwiek sądzę, że lepiej zalety oczyszczalni biologicznych bez zasilania widzą mniej wtajemniczeni. To poniekąd taka dyskusja jak z klientem chcącym dostać pożyczkę w tanim para-banku lub z takim, który uważa, że dostanie coś dobrego bez wczytywania się w długą umowę. Uważam, że śledzę postęp techniki w tej dziedzinie i chętnie montuję nowe rozwiązania. W związku z tym uznam, że takich oczyszczalni MUSZĄ wg. producenta działać. Jednak nie widzę tu zrozumienia podstawowej kwestii, czyli jak one działają. Przepływ przez " złoże" jest grawitacyjny, czyli z góry na dół. Odpływ na dole powoduje duże zagłębianie się np.drenażu, które w gruntach o słabej lub nawet średniej przepuszczalności po pierwszych intensywnych deszczach, a na pewno po roztopach, spowoduje zalanie " złoża " i wówczas co można zrobić ? To na pewno będzie w instrukcji, którą wszyscy ze zrozumieniem przeczytają przed kupnem. W większości przypadków związanych z gruntem, będzie konieczność montażu przepompowni ścieków oczyszczonych i nie wiem jak wówczas klient zrozumie kwestię braku zasilania w oczyszczalni skoro pompa i tak pobiera energię. Na pewno się ze mną wiele osób nie zgodzi ale mam nadzieję, że choć jedna osoba zrozumie o czym tu mówię. Zaznaczam, że nie jest to krytyka ale wyjaśnienie, że trzeba rozumieć co się kupuje i sceptycznie podchodzić do takich reklam, a czy to jest oczyszczalnia, czy piec, a może solary - to nie ma różnicy - WIESZ CO KUPUJESZ, tak samo jak WIESZ CO JESZ o ile czytasz etykiety  :smile: )))

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jeśli klient idiota a instalator cwaniak, to na każdy towar go naciągnie.

Wybrałem jako laik biologiczną bo nie chcę nic sypać ani naprawiać silniczków czy innych łożysk. Zakopałem, odpływ jest na dwóch metrach, ale za oczyszczalnią mam brzeg więc drenaż leci sobie w dole wykopanym w glinie i zasypanym żwirem w geowłókninie równo ze spadkiem na długości 10m, ciecz wypływa jakieś dwa metry niżej i spływa do potoka.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Jeśli klient idiota a instalator cwaniak, to na każdy towar go naciągnie.
> 
> Wybrałem jako laik biologiczną bo nie chcę nic sypać ani naprawiać silniczków czy innych łożysk. Zakopałem, odpływ jest na dwóch metrach, ale za oczyszczalnią mam brzeg więc drenaż leci sobie w dole wykopanym w glinie i zasypanym żwirem w geowłókninie równo ze spadkiem na długości 10m, ciecz wypływa jakieś dwa metry niżej i spływa do potoka.


Nie wiem o jakich silniczkach, ani tym bardziej łożyskach w biologicznej oczyszczalni mówisz ale uznajmy to za ogólny skrót myślowy, że chciałeś po prostu kupić oczyszczalnie biologiczną, w której oprócz wybierania osadu co parę miesięcy to w zasadzie nic więcej się nie robi. Nie jest to sarkazm ale normalne podsumowanie faktów.

Widać, że jednak od reguły bywają wyjątki, czyli w terenach o dużym spadku lub ze skarpą, zagłębienie wylotu z takiej oczyszczalni nie stanowi problemu i przepompowni, też się zgodzę, że nie jest potrzebna. Niestety mało jest takich miejsc. W dodatku widzę tu jeszcze jedną korzyść w Pańskiej sytuacji, a mianowicie, że jest w granicach działki potok. To chyba jeszcze bardziej rzadki przypadek działki. Przyznam się, że to pomysłowy sposób realizacji ale w moim rejonie niestety nierealny bo już by klienta ganiali, a on pewnie i mnie, że jakim cudem ścieki spływają do rowu bądź rzeki, bez tony papierów, aby było to legalne - czyli operatu wodnoprawnego. 

Wiem, wiem marudzę, ale ja nie oceniam, tylko męczę fakty. Normalnie 10m drenażu w glinie, bez dodatkowego odpływu po prostu by nie działało co spowodowałoby z pewnością podniesienie się ścieków od strony odpływu i zalania od dołu złoża. Nie wiem, czy jest to wówczas trwała awaria, raczej tak, a tym bardziej nie wiem jak wówczas może to działać ? - pytanie czysto teoretyczne

----------


## stam222

> Jeśli klient idiota a instalator cwaniak, to na każdy towar go naciągnie.
> 
> Wybrałem jako laik biologiczną bo nie chcę nic sypać ani naprawiać silniczków czy innych łożysk. Zakopałem, odpływ jest na dwóch metrach, ale za oczyszczalnią mam brzeg więc drenaż leci sobie w dole wykopanym w glinie i zasypanym żwirem w geowłókninie równo ze spadkiem na długości 10m, ciecz wypływa jakieś dwa metry niżej i spływa do potoka.


A robiłeś może badania tych ścieków na odpływie do tego potoka? Nie, żeby kogoś umoralniać ale tak dla siebie, dla własnej ciekawości?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Mam zamiar zrobić. Ale na razie co innego na głowie. Dokładnie chodzi mi o własną ciekawość.

Moja budowa była dokładnie przemyślana, dlatego wybrałem taką właśnie oczyszczalnię.

----------


## Meduzap

Witam,

Kolego WojtekINST  wysłałem Tobie coś na skrzynkę zajrzyj prosze i odpisz

pozd

----------


## WojtekINST

> Witam,
> 
> Kolego WojtekINST  wysłałem Tobie coś na skrzynkę zajrzyj prosze i odpisz
> 
> pozd


Odpisałem - bo jakoś montaże mnie pogoniły. Klienci nie lubią czekać i dopiero dziś przeczytałem Twoją wiadomość

pzdr

----------


## WojtekINST

> Przyznam się, że nie rozumiem pierwszej części pańskiego wpisu. Tego o para-banku, wtajemniczonych i tym podobne. A co do reszty:
> 
> @ _że takich oczyszczalni MUSZĄ wg. producenta działać_ Od tego są niezależne instytucje, które we wszystkich krajach europejskich sprawdzają oczyszczalnie wg tej samej procedury, opisanej w normie EN 12566-3. To one wydają raporty z takich badań, funkcjonujące pod nazwą "Certyfikat CE". Z tego dokumentu każdy może się dowiedzieć, czy i jak działa dana oczyszczalnia. I akurat jeśli chodzi o Biorocka, to ta firma bardzo chętnie udostępnia szczegółowe wyniki badań z całego przebiegu wielomiesięcznych testów, bo jest to dla niej doskonała rekomendacja.
> 
> @ _Odpływ na dole powoduje duże zagłębianie się np.drenażu, które w gruntach o słabej lub nawet średniej przepuszczalności po pierwszych intensywnych deszczach, a na pewno po roztopach, spowoduje zalanie " złoża " i wówczas co można zrobić ?_
> A ja zapytam - to jak pan sobie z tym radzi na mniejszych głębokościach? I jaką w ogóle różnicę stanowi w tej kwestii głębokość? To samo zjawisko może wystąpić na mniejszych głębokościach. Nie chcę się tutaj wdawać w dyskusje, jak powinno wyglądać odprowadzenie ścieków oczyszczonych do ziemi w warunkach ograniczonej przepuszczalności, tylko zwrócę uwagę na fakt, że w oczyszczalni z osadem czynnym takie podtopienie powoduje podniesienie się poziomu ścieków w całej oczyszczalni, wymieszanie się zawartości komór i, krótko mówiąc, katastrofę. Natomiast w Biorocku - nic! Woda opada i Biorock działa dalej.
> 
> @ _W większości przypadków związanych z gruntem, będzie konieczność montażu przepompowni ścieków oczyszczonych i nie wiem jak wówczas klient zrozumie kwestię braku zasilania w oczyszczalni skoro pompa i tak pobiera energię._
> Brak urządzeń elektrycznych to nie jedyna zaleta Biorocka. Ale poruszył pan tu dwie kwestie. 
> ...


No przyznam, że miałeś chyba dużo czasu na pisanie, a raczej obronę takiego rozwiązania. Ja nie neguję takiego rozwiązania ale pokazuję słabe strony w zrozumieniu jego przez klientów. Dziś nie mam czasu na długie monologi, więc powiem w skrócie, że sprawa wygląda prosto, oczyszczalnie tego typu wymuszają częstsze montaże przepompowni niż zwykłe, gdyż jest tu mała różnica pomiędzy wlotem z pierwszego elementu, a wylotem z ostatniego. Czyli hasło o braku zasilania może dotyczyć tylko takiego układu, gdzie nie ma też przepompowni. W sumie sytuacji, w której woda jest głębiej niż 2,5-3m jest w moim rejonie bardzo mało. Ładnie wygląda też porównanie zużycia energii, ale zapytam się z innej strony, co w oczyszczalniach bez zasilania pisze się o konieczności wymiany złoża i jakie są to wówczas koszty. Nie mówię tu tylko o sytuacjach dotyczących normalnej eksploatacji ale co jest napisane w instrukcji eksploatacji - czyli kiedy klienci się dowiadują, że może nastąpić konieczność wymiany złoża. Przyznam się, że się nieco w tej kwestii dokształciłem, choć przez telefon ciężko uzyskać szczegóły - ale nie chcę tu uprawiać jakiejś anty-propagandy. Takie oczyszczalnie też mogą działać. Nie zgodzę się najbardziej z taką propagandą, że cena urządzenia jest 4 razy wyższa, bo to po prostu reklama. Nie chcę tu pisać o tym co jest na ładnych folderach i jakimi hasłami dociera się do - grupy docelowej klientów. Ja montuję oczyszczalnie - na bieżąco. Też je serwisuję i nie jest moim zamiarem dyskusja,  w której mówi się o samych zaletach, nie widząc rzeczywistości - czyli po okresie gwarancji, też klienci istnieją. Osoby u których takie oczyszczalnie działają - mam nadzieję, że podzielą się kiedyś z takimi " forumowiczami " jak ja opisem, jak wyglądało złoże, gdy je wymieniali - np. po 5 latach, czy dziesięciu w zależności co pisało w reklamie i czy zdołali to zrobić bez wchodzenia do środka. No i oczywiście czy zamówili większe kosze na śmieci, bo nie wiem co wówczas można z tym zrobić lub jak zutylizować. Może jak ktoś to czyta to wygląda to śmiesznie, ale poniekąd widać tu jak wygląd rozmowa z klientem, który dużo poczytał folderów na necie. Kończy się to tym, że mogę taką oczyszczalnię montować, gdy jest w projekcie i na życzenie klienta. Wówczas wpisuje w umowie, że oczyszczalnie wybrał klient i nie muszę się martwić, że potem przyjdzie do mnie z jakimiś uwagami. Ma Pan po prostu to co chciał - jak coś to zapraszam chętnych.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Biorock jest oczyszczalnią, w której wykorzystywane są naturalne zjawiska i siły - w tym grawitację. Póki co, grawitacja działa w dół i jest oczywiste, że jeśli mamy do czynienia ze spływem grawitacyjnym cieczy, to jej wylot musi być niżej niż wlot. Jak do tej pory nikogo to jeszcze nie zaskoczyło...
> 
> Czy powoduje to częstsze stosowanie przepompowni? Tak jak napisałem wyżej - oczywiście - dla tych przypadków, w których poziom woda gruntowej zawiera się w konkretnej warstwie o miąższości 1 m.
> 
> Czy zdarza się to często? Nie. Chyba że kilka przypadków na 100 uzna pan za "często". A jeżeli w pańskim rejonie wody gruntowe są tak płytko, to i tak musi pan stosować przepompownie. I tym razem jest to "często".
> 
> Poza tym widzę, że bez znajomości rzeczy próbuje pan straszyć czytelników forum. I proszę nie pisać, że trudno uzyskać informację, bo to krzywdząca nieprawda. 
> 
> W oczyszczalni Biorock złoże jest trwałe i nie trzeba go wymieniać. Mało tego - jest objęte 10-letnią gwarancją.
> ...


Faktycznie " Prawa Murphy'ego" zawsze działają ale większość świątecznych zdarzeń, o których wiem, dotyczyła klientów, którzy po prostu nie interesowali się w żaden sposób swoją oczyszczalnią. Nagle święta i ciągłe gotowanie wraz ze zmywarką pokazywały, że się to potem bokiem wychodzi. Zaznaczę tu, że nie mówię tu tylko o klientach, którym sam coś montowałem, ale o innych, którym potem przerabiałem ( lub nie - bo było za drogo ) jakąś oczyszczalnię z " folderu reklamowego ". Dodam od razu, że akurat Biorock-a w tym spektrum nie było. 

Ja też dodam coś od siebie - kolejną zasadą występującą w życiu codziennym jest " Brzytwa Ockhama ", która w sumie oznacza, że najprostsze tłumaczenia najczęściej się sprawdzają, a tworzenie kolejnych, może powodować " przerost treści nad formą ", czyli po prostu marketing sprzedaży. Każdy producent, dystrybutor, czy handlowiec to stosuje - oczywiste !!! Przyznam się do tego, że dlatego głównie to podważam, gdyż przez lata w naszym kraju było wiele " cudownych rozwiązań ", które się potem nie sprawdziły. Znów nie mówię tu o Biorock-u, ale jako analogiczne podejście do tematu, taka oczyszczalnia ma też "minusy" i podawanie samych plusów, może co najmniej dziwić.

PODSUMOWUJĄC: jeśli ktoś taką oczyszczalnię wybierze z głową i odpowiednich warunkach gruntowo-wodnych jak i terenowych, to będzie na pewno działać znacznie lepiej niż zwykła "drenażówka osadnikowa" !! Czy będzie działać jak biologiczna ( z dmuchawą ) - to się dopiero po próbkach okaże - ale może i tak być ? Jednak staram się być bezstronny, pomimo tego, że mogło to nieco inaczej wyglądać. Mam po prostu swoje doświadczenia. 

Osobiście będę ciekawy Pańskiej, dyskusji gdy ktoś z forumowiczów zapyta o kolejny "wynalazek", w podobnej technologii co Biorock ( czyli bez zasilania ), który oferowany jest " z pełnym połyskiem i w świecącym opakowaniu ", a produkowana jest w okolicy trasy W-wa - Białystok. Nie podam nazwy, aby nie wywołać kolejnej dyskusji ale mam nadzieję, że się Pan domyśli o czym mówię. 

Na koniec dodam jeszcze jedną, poniekąd głupią uwagę, że okres gwarancji, czy kalkulacja amortyzacji oczyszczalni w stosunku do innych rozwiązań może być liczone chyba na dwa sposoby: ile produkt jest na rynku lub od ilu lat producent stosuje takie lub podobne rozwiązania. Czyli jeśli ktoś liczy okres np. 10 lat to takie rozwiązanie realnie powinno być też 10 lat w produkcji ?

Pozdrawiam - cenzurowanie i szukanie luk w reklamie oczyszczalni - Wojtek  :smile:

----------


## WojtekINST

No cóż mogę na to odpowiedzieć, że jak trafi się klient, który będzie chciał Biorocka-a, to mu ją zaproponuję i wówczas się sam przekonam jak działa. Sądzę, że oczyszczalnie biologiczne bez zasilania, są pewnego rodzaju odpowiedzią na brak czegoś nowego w dziedzinie oczyszczalni. Producenci obecnie albo ulepszają istniejące wyroby albo powstają nowe firmy z niby nowymi wyrobami. Piszę tu ogólnie, a nie o Biorock-u. 

Wracając jednak do mojej " negatywnej " postawy względem takiego rozwiązania i pewnie też innych, która może wynikać z tego, że nie wierzę w same zalety oraz reklamę. Szybciej uznałbym za realny wpis, że nasze oczyszczalnie są dobre, mają wiele zalet i dobrze działają, jeżeli ktoś o nie dba i przestrzega instrukcji użytkowania.

Zaznaczam, że nie jestem przeciwnikiem takiej oczyszczalni, ale zwracam uwagę na to, że nie ma takiej oczyszczalni, która spełniłaby oczekiwania wszystkich klientów i miała same zalety. Ja osobiście tłumaczę klientom czym jest oczyszczalnia i co zyskują, jednak nie zapominam dodać o tym co może jej szkodzić. 
Czy jest to wówczas negatywna reklama ? Raczej nie -  tylko realizm użytkowania.

----------


## igor89

słyszał ktoś o ClearFox Nature ? podobno nie trzeba wymieniać w niej wkładu filtrującego

----------


## igor89

ClearFox Nature wydaje się być kopią zarówno Biorocka jak i Epurfixa. Zdaje się łączyć w sobie tylko te "pozytywne" rozwiązania ich obu. Złoże natleniane jak to jest w Biorocku (a nie ma w Epurfixie) z równomiernym jego zraszaniem jak to jest w Epurfixie (a nie ma w Biorocku). Ciekawe jak będzie z ceną i czy w Polsce się pojawi.

----------


## igor89

Wybacz, nie zwróciłem na to uwagi. Jednak nigdzie chyba nie pisze co do wymiarów tych otworów, a rzeczywiście to ma duże znaczenie, masz rację.

----------


## Alekko

> Wybacz, nie zwróciłem na to uwagi. Jednak nigdzie chyba nie pisze co do wymiarów tych otworów, a rzeczywiście to ma duże znaczenie, masz rację.


Wygląda na to, że te rodzaju oczyszczalnie wymagają jeszcze większej obsługi i dodatkowego czyszczenia elementów wewnątrz niż biologiczne z napowietrzaniem ?

Skoro trzeba jakieś płyty poziomować, to czy one się przestawiają, gdy narośnie ten materiał biologiczny ?

----------


## igor89

Z tego co widzę to wciąż na rynku POŚ nie ma szczególnie dużego wyboru co do typu oczyszczalni. Tylko droga biologiczna lub tania drenażowa. Z tego co czytam to ta druga to praktycznie takie "szambo" z przelewem do zakopanych w ziemi "drenów"(?!) Mam jakiś stary egzemplarz Muratora sprzed 10 lat i tam w temacie POŚ technologie te same co obecnie dominują na rynku. Coś ta branża nie chce się rozwijać, a zainteresowanie potencjalnej klienteli przecież rośnie od kilku lat?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Czy biologiczna jest droga, to jest kwestia sporna. Jakbym miał płacić za ścieki komunalce, to co roku kosztowałoby mnie to 1500. Ceny co roku rosną. Zatem spłacę Biorocka w 9 lat.

----------


## Beja

Pochodziłem sobie po stronie Clea Foxa i odkryłem, że ich ulotkę z Nature mam na swoim komputerze od 2013 roku! Ta sama ulotka jest do ściągnięcia obecnie. Nie jest to więc taka super nowość.

W tej ulotce jest to zdjęcie

Widać na nim tzw. kołyskę (plus!) i tą płytę z otworkami (minus!). Otwory mogą mieć po kilka mm średnicy. Poza tym trudno coś więcej powiedzieć.
Producent zdaje sobie chyba sprawę z problemu zarastania, bo w instrukcji obsługi zaleca sprawdzanie co 4 tygodnie i w razie potrzeby czyszczenie wodą lub powietrzem. Pisze też, że płyta ma być poziomo, a zbiornik pionowo, ale nic o regulacji.

Charakterystyczne dla Clear Foxa jest wykorzystywanie w swoich oczyszczalniach jednego modelu zbiornika. Wygląda solidnie, ma regulowaną głębokość wlotu do 1 m, co jest plusem. Ale minimum to tylko 80 cm, co powoduje, że wylot ścieków oczyszczonych jest jeszcze głębiej niż w Biorocku, bo co najmniej 2,10 m ppt. Ale uwaga! Chyba można oryginalne teleskopowe kominy zastąpić rurą korugowaną, wtedy powinno się dać montować płycej.
Dużą zagadką jest to podłoże. Nie wiem, czy to zdjęcie z ulotki je przedstawia?

----------


## igor89

Jednak w przeciwieństwie do większości chyba tutejszych posiadaczy domów to ja w domu byłbym sam i według tutejszych rad kilku osób także drenażowa mi się nie opłaci. Raz że nie zamortyzuje nigdy cena, a dwa że często nie ma mnie w domu po kilka tygodni. Przy zużyciu max. 2m3 na miesiąc także szambo będzie drogie bo trzeba regularnie często (co miesiąc) zamawiać wywóz. A wywóz pewnie ze 150-200zł. Tak źle i tak nie dobrze.

Śmieszy mnie naprawdę jak to producent wielkim hasłem reklamuje "ekologiczna, bez prądu", a później w tekście można doczytać że tylko przy "odpowiednim" terenie, tj. poziom wód gruntowych na odpowiednio głębokim poziomie ze względu na niski wylot z drugiego zbiornika. Inaczej trzeba zastosować przepompownię, choć twierdzi że można jakąś (bez konkretów) na baterię słoneczną i wtedy ma być wciąż "bez prądu". Dotyczy to przynajmniej Biorocka jak czytałem w ulotce jego firmy.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Nie wszystkie oczyszczalnie wszędzie wejdą. To normalne. Wyciąganie wiedzy o nich z ulotek to raczej mało odpowiedzialne podejście. Trzeba jeszcze myśleć. U mnie wody na 10 metrach dopiero i glina do 1,5 metra, potem skała i glina. W normalnych warunkach zatem nie byłoby szans na Biorocka, bo studnia chłonna niewykonalna. Ale u mnie jest spadek terenu nak na zeskoku narciarskim, więc studnia chłonna jest w poziomie  :smile:  Wszystko było przemyślane przed.

----------


## Beja

> Jednak w przeciwieństwie do większości chyba tutejszych posiadaczy domów to ja w domu byłbym sam i według tutejszych rad kilku osób także drenażowa mi się nie opłaci. Raz że nie zamortyzuje nigdy cena, a dwa że często nie ma mnie w domu po kilka tygodni. Przy zużyciu max. 2m3 na miesiąc także szambo będzie drogie bo trzeba regularnie często (co miesiąc) zamawiać wywóz. A wywóz pewnie ze 150-200zł. Tak źle i tak nie dobrze.


Dawniej jeszcze byś płacił "bykowe".  :big tongue: 
Tak to już jest, że w pojedynkę wszystko się mniej opłaca - od jeżdżenia samochodem po gotowanie posiłków. No bo ile czasu będzie ci się amortyzować kuchenka?
Wybacz, ale takie wyliczanie jest kompletnie bezsensowne.




> Śmieszy mnie naprawdę jak to producent wielkim hasłem reklamuje "ekologiczna, bez prądu", a później w tekście można doczytać że tylko przy "odpowiednim" terenie, tj. poziom wód gruntowych na odpowiednio głębokim poziomie ze względu na niski wylot z drugiego zbiornika. Inaczej trzeba zastosować przepompownię, choć twierdzi że można jakąś (bez konkretów) na baterię słoneczną i wtedy ma być wciąż "bez prądu". Dotyczy to przynajmniej Biorocka jak czytałem w ulotce jego firmy.


 :ohmy: 
Ale przecież do wszystkiego musisz mieć odpowiednie warunki. Nie postawisz domu na bagnie, nie wykopiesz studni w stawie. Każda oczyszczalnia podlega tym samym przepisom odprowadzania ścieków oczyszczonych do ziemi i odstęp 1,50 m od wód gruntowych trzeba utrzymać.

----------


## igor89

> Dawniej jeszcze byś płacił "bykowe". 
> Tak to już jest, że w pojedynkę wszystko się mniej opłaca - od jeżdżenia samochodem po gotowanie posiłków. No bo ile czasu będzie ci się amortyzować kuchenka?
> Wybacz, ale takie wyliczanie jest kompletnie bezsensowne.


Może zaskoczę Cię, ale nie płaciłbym.  :smile:  
Biorąc pod uwagę tylko kwestie finansowe samego mieszkania to możesz mieć teoretycznie rację. Dlatego dla siebie szukam rozwiązania najbardziej optymalnego, tak zeby nie przepłacić, ale tez nie zalowac potem jak zdecyduje sie na rozwiazanie pozornie tansze, jednak w dluzszym terminie jednak drozsze.

----------


## igor89

> No cóż! Taka już natura grawitacji, że ściąga wszystko w dół.
> Biorock działa grawitacyjnie, czyli z góry na dół. Tam, gdzie w innych oczyszczalniach stosuje się urządzenia elektryczne, tutaj wykorzystuje się siły natury. Ale wiadomo - nie ma nic za darmo! W Biorocku nie potrzeba prądu, ale trzeba zapewnić spadek hydrauliczny. Jeżeli się nie da, to musimy się pogodzić z pompą.
> Tylko że ta pompa nie jest potrzebna do działania oczyszczalni, tylko do odpompowania oczyszczonych ścieków. Oczyszczalnia jako taka działa bez prądu!


Wysłałem ostatnio zapytanie do przedstawiciela Biorocka w Polsce dotyczące rozwiązania dla gospodarstw 1-osobowych/domków letniskowych. Otrzymałem telefon, Pan w dość długiej wyczerpującej rozmowie-początkowo monologu wszystko mi objaśnił i cierpliwie wysłuchał oraz odpowiedział na wszystkie moje pytania. Okazuje się że wiosną ma wejść na nasz rynek nowa linia, w tym moduł EcoRock obsługujący do 4 osób, który ma zastąpić dotychczasowy model Biorocka obsługującego do 6 osób. Ten też ma być "przemianowany" (nie wiem na jakiej podstawie) na 8 osób. Pan zalecił w mojej sytuacji tą wersję, choć zaskoczony sytuacją bo ponoć najmniejsze gospodarstwa jakie zdarzało się mu mieć to 2 osoby. No cóż, więc jestem rodzynkiem. W każdym razie cena 13,5tyś skutecznie mnie odstraszyła. Zwrot po 30 latach jest równie przewidywalny, co instalacji fotowoltaicznej do zaopatrzenia całego domu off-grid w prąd. Ograniczenia przy których Pan się zachwiał w naszej rozmowie: konieczność wyciągnięcia przy scianie domu ponad jego dach tych dwóch kominów napowietrzajacych zakonczonych wentylatorem wprawianym w ruch przez wiatr, brak gęstej zabudowy, brak lasu (gęstej rozlinnosci, drzew) wokol domu. No a dla mnie irracjonalna cena (1/4 kosztu budowy samego domu). Dziękuję.  :smile:  Jednak firmę mimo to będę dalej śledzić gdyż rozwiązanie i innowacyjność ścieżki którą ona podąża jak najbardziej do mnie przemawia.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Witam,

Już kiedyś o to dopytywałem, nigdy jednak nie uzyskałem odpowiedzi od technik_b. Co dzieje się z błoną biologiczną, z osadem wtórnym w tejże oczyszczalni. Szczerze mówiąc naprawdę mnie to bardzo interesuje, aby było jasne nie zadaje tego pytania złośliwie. Wykonuję w obecnej chwili pewną analizę i nikt nie potrafi mi udzielić takowej odpowiedzi co dzieje się właśnie z powstającym osadem, no przecież nie wyparowuje. Logicznym jest, że jest to złoże zraszane, owszem z wypełnieniem kokosowym, ale zraszane. Logicznym jest także to, że aby usuwane były zanieczyszczenia ze ścieków muszą być mikroorganizmy, musi być tlen i wtedy zachodzą procesy biochemiczne podczas których ze ścieków usuwane są zanieczyszczenia, na odpływie otrzymujemy oczyszczone, pozbawione zanieczyszczeń ścieki. Logicznym jest także to, że w każdej oczyszczalni powstają osady wtórne, jest to efekt uboczny oczyszczania ścieków, mikroorganizmy się namnażają, część z nich obumiera, są wydzieliny ich procesów metabolicznych itp. jednym słowem coś powstaje wtórnego. Co dzieje się z tym osadem, z tym czymś wtórnym co powstaje w bioreaktorze? Przecież podczas przepływu ścieków część  tych elementów musi gdzieś odpływać. Na wylocie w polskich tego typu rozwiązaniach brak jest osadnika wtórnego gdzie oczyszczone ścieki dopływają i gdzie osady mogą zsedymentować i być zawrócone do osadnika. Jeśli nie ma osadnika wtórnego, nie ma recyrkulacji zsedymentowanego osadu to nie wierzę w to że oczyszczone ścieki nie niosą ze sobą osadów, a jak niosą to wtedy nie do końca już jest to bardzo dobrze oczyszczone. 
Może jest ktoś, kto mi odpowie co dalej z osadami, przecież to największy problem na dużych oczyszczalniach. Jeśli jest to tak "kosmiczna" technologia, podczas której osad odparowuje to jestem za tym aby wszystkie duże miejskie oczyszczalnie budować na bazie takowego złoża, po co SBR, po co inne technologie skoro tam powstają osady wtórne, które są tak problematyczne.
Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## igor89

Mylisz z Epurfixem. Ten Biorock o którym wczoraj rozmawiałem z panem przedstawicielem nie ma złoża kokosowego, ale mineralne. Jest to coś w rodzaju bazaltu (?) jeśli dobrze usłyszałem, porowatego, przesiąkliwego materiału mineralnego, skalnego. Stąd tez chyba nazwa 'bio- (bo biologiczny) -rock' (z ang. 'skała'). Na nim osiadają i tworzą kolonie bakterie, a to co przepływa przezeń z wodą je odżywia. Podobno przestoje w dostarczaniu ścieków nawet 6 miesięczne spowodują tylko ograniczenie i 'uśpienie' (hibernację) koloni, ale wilgoć tam wciąż będzie i po powrocie oczyszczalnia może od razu zacząć działać w pełni. W przypadku dłuższego przestoju np. 1 rok bakterie co prawda obumrą, a po powrocie oczyszczalnia będzie działać tak jakby była nowa, przy czym nie trzeba dodawać bakterii bo wytworzą się one same ze ścieków. Tak czy tak, według Pana przedstawiciela nie trzeba dodawać żadnych bakterii, ani w czasie regularnej eksploatacji, ani po czasie dłuższego czy krótszego przestoju. Tylko jakby nie było nikogo parę miesięcy to poradził mi zamówić wóz asenizacyjny żeby wypompować wszystko z osadnika, aby tam nic nie stało i nie gniło, a a potem zalać czystą wodą. I po powrocie jak zacznę znowu używać to wszystko samo jak od nowości się rozpocznie.  Na sam biorektor dają 10 lat gwarancji, ale jako tako materiał biologiczny w reaktorze nie zużywa się. Można go ponoć wymienić, ale nie ma czegoś takiego jak w Epurfixie że trzeba po iluś tam, 10-15 latach to robić, bo Biorock sie nie zużywa. Chyba żeby uległ jakiemuś uszkodzeniu niezależnemu od normalnej eksploatacji, itp. to tak.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Witam,

Nie mam 100% pewności, ale przemianowanie tego urządzenia to prosta sprawa, robi się to tak jak robi większość, rzekłbym 99% producentów. Oczyszczalnia badania jest na przepływ dobowy nominalny, np. dla 5 RLM byłoby to 0,75m3/d. Badane jest także zachowanie się oczyszczalni na przepływ zwiększony i robi się to dla 50% więcej dobowego przepływu czyli badane jest to wtedy nie na 0,75 m3/d tylko na 1,13m3/d więc już nie będzie na 5 RLM tylko na prawie 8 RLM (przy 0,15m3/d na RLM). Tak samo jest w innych rozwiązaniach na rynku np. oczyszczalnia jest badana przy przepływie nominalnym na 4 RLM (0,6m3/d), ale przy zwiekszonym o 50% masz już 0,9m3/d i wtedy już jest dla 6 RLM. 
Dodam, że nie piszę tego że akurat tak będzie to zrobione w Biorock, ale tak robi wiekszość producentów. Jeśli jednak nie ulegnie zmianie osadnik, bioreaktor itp. a nagle z 5 zrobi się 8 RLM to można podejrzewać, że tak to się odbyło, dodam jeszcze raz można tylko podejrzewać, a nie być pewien bo tylko producent to wie. 
Można to oczywiście sprawdzić w bardzo prosty sposób. Na 1 RLM przyjmuję się określony ładunek jednostkowy np. BZT5. Dla przykładu dla BZT5 przyjmujemy 60mg/RLM. Jeśli mamy 4 RLM to będziemy mieli 0,24 kg/d. Jeśli ktoś w deklaracji wpisze że ładunek badany był na poziomie 0,24kg/d, a nagle przepływ zwiększył się z 0,6m3/d do 0,9m3/d to zastosowana została inna metodyka przy przeliczaniu. Inaczej będzie jak oczywiście nagle przy tych 6 RLM pojawi się w badaniu 0,36 kg/d. W oczyszczaniu ścieków owszem, jest ważny przepływ hydrauliczny, ale ważniejszy jest ładunek bo to jest dopiero miara zanieczyszczeń na m3/ d lub dm3/d który rzeczywiście musimy usunąć.
Moje zobrazowanie problemu nagłego zwiększania przepływu bez zwiększania ładunku tak się właśnie odbywa, jest to tylko przykład nie odnoszący się do konkretnego producenta. 

Nie wiem czym ma różnić się wersja tego EcoRock od typowego Biorock, dla mnie już pachnie na odległość jakąś wersją Eco (economiczną) choć oczywiście mogę się mylić. Niestety jest tak jest to tylko świadczy, że kolejny z producentów aby sprzedawać w Polsce więcej musi zrobić wersję ekonomiczną istniejącego już urządzenia. 
Podobna sytuacja miała miejsce w Actibloc czy BIO-DUO tworząc wersje LT. Najzwyczajniej zmniejsszono średnice nadbudów - zmniejszono koszty wytworzenia, skrócono długość węży z 20mb do 5mb - zmniejszono cenę itp - tylko po to aby produkt stał się bardziej ekonomiczny. 
Na koniec dodam, że nie wiem czy tak akurat będzie w przypadku Biorock, że wersja Eco będzie czymś uboższym, może akurat tak nie będzie, producnent pozostanie przy określonej wielkości bez zubożania produktu. 




> Wysłałem ostatnio zapytanie do przedstawiciela Biorocka w Polsce dotyczące rozwiązania dla gospodarstw 1-osobowych/domków letniskowych. Otrzymałem telefon, Pan w dość długiej wyczerpującej rozmowie-początkowo monologu wszystko mi objaśnił i cierpliwie wysłuchał oraz odpowiedział na wszystkie moje pytania. Okazuje się że wiosną ma wejść na nasz rynek nowa linia, w tym moduł EcoRock obsługujący do 4 osób, który ma zastąpić dotychczasowy model Biorocka obsługującego do 6 osób. Ten też ma być "przemianowany" (nie wiem na jakiej podstawie) na 8 osób. Pan zalecił w mojej sytuacji tą wersję, choć zaskoczony sytuacją bo ponoć najmniejsze gospodarstwa jakie zdarzało się mu mieć to 2 osoby. No cóż, więc jestem rodzynkiem. W każdym razie cena 13,5tyś skutecznie mnie odstraszyła. Zwrot po 30 latach jest równie przewidywalny, co instalacji fotowoltaicznej do zaopatrzenia całego domu off-grid w prąd. Ograniczenia przy których Pan się zachwiał w naszej rozmowie: konieczność wyciągnięcia przy scianie domu ponad jego dach tych dwóch kominów napowietrzajacych zakonczonych wentylatorem wprawianym w ruch przez wiatr, brak gęstej zabudowy, brak lasu (gęstej rozlinnosci, drzew) wokol domu. No a dla mnie irracjonalna cena (1/4 kosztu budowy samego domu). Dziękuję.  Jednak firmę mimo to będę dalej śledzić gdyż rozwiązanie i innowacyjność ścieżki którą ona podąża jak najbardziej do mnie przemawia.

----------


## ArturStadnik

OK, złoże może być takie czy inne, mnie interesowała kwestia osadów wtórnych - co się z nimi dzieje?




> Mylisz z Epurfixem. Ten Biorock o którym wczoraj rozmawiałem z panem przedstawicielem nie ma złoża kokosowego, ale mineralne. Jest to coś w rodzaju bazaltu (?) jeśli dobrze usłyszałem, porowatego, przesiąkliwego materiału mineralnego, skalnego. Stąd tez chyba nazwa 'bio- (bo biologiczny) -rock' (z ang. 'skała'). Na nim osiadają i tworzą kolonie bakterie, a to co przepływa przezeń z wodą je odżywia. Podobno przestoje w dostarczaniu ścieków nawet 6 miesięczne spowodują tylko ograniczenie i 'uśpienie' (hibernację) koloni, ale wilgoć tam wciąż będzie i po powrocie oczyszczalnia może od razu zacząć działać w pełni. W przypadku dłuższego przestoju np. 1 rok bakterie co prawda obumrą, a po powrocie oczyszczalnia będzie działać tak jakby była nowa, przy czym nie trzeba dodawać bakterii bo wytworzą się one same ze ścieków. Tak czy tak, według Pana przedstawiciela nie trzeba dodawać żadnych bakterii, ani w czasie regularnej eksploatacji, ani po czasie dłuższego czy krótszego przestoju. Tylko jakby nie było nikogo parę miesięcy to poradził mi zamówić wóz asenizacyjny żeby wypompować wszystko z osadnika, aby tam nic nie stało i nie gniło, a a potem zalać czystą wodą. I po powrocie jak zacznę znowu używać to wszystko samo jak od nowości się rozpocznie.  Na sam biorektor dają 10 lat gwarancji, ale jako tako materiał biologiczny w reaktorze nie zużywa się. Można go ponoć wymienić, ale nie ma czegoś takiego jak w Epurfixie że trzeba po iluś tam, 10-15 latach to robić, bo Biorock sie nie zużywa. Chyba żeby uległ jakiemuś uszkodzeniu niezależnemu od normalnej eksploatacji, itp. to tak.

----------


## igor89

@ArturStadnik 
Dokładnie tak, przepływ zwiększony, zmniejszony i nominalny oraz jego przestoje opisują też w instrukcji Biorocka.
Zdaje się że problem ewentualnego osadu na złożu też jest opisany w instrukcji. Jeśli chcesz mogę Ci ją przesłać. Tylko podaj maila.

Ecorock to jest własnie ta tańsza wersja ekonomiczna na mniejszą liczbę 4 osób, mniejszy jest reaktor i osadnik też mniejszy 2000-2500L. Własnie sobie przypomniałem że mówił też coś o wersjach zintegrowanych z osadnikiem, ale jeszcze nie wiadomo kiedy u nas się pojawią. Na stronie Biorocka znalazłem coś takiego jak Monoblock, więc pewnie to będzie to. Co ciekawe, Pan od Biorocka doradził mi nawet kupić polski osadnik 2000L (byle był podłużny, miał daleką drogę od wlotu do wylotu), bo ten oryginalny Biorocka jest... drogi. Jakby sam reaktor już nie był wystarczająco.  :tongue:

----------


## ArturStadnik

mój adres e-mail to [email protected]

z góry dzięki




> @ArturStadnik 
> Dokładnie tak, przepływ zwiększony, zmniejszony i nominalny oraz jego przestoje opisują też w instrukcji Biorocka.
> Zdaje się że problem osadu też jest opisany w instrukcji. Jeśli chcesz mogę Ci ją przesłać. Tylko podaj maila.
> 
> Ecorock to jest własnie ta tańsza wersja ekonomiczna na mniejszą liczbę 4 osób, mniejszy jest reaktor i osadnik też mniejszy 2000-2500L. Własnie sobie przypomniałem że mówił też coś o wersjach zintegrowanych z osadnikiem, ale jeszcze nie wiadomo kiedy u nas się pojawią. Na stronie Biorocka znalazłem coś takiego jak Monoblock, więc pewnie to będzie to. Co ciekawe, Pan od Biorocka doradził mi nawet kupić polski osadnik 2000L (byle był podłużny, miał daleką drogę od wlotu do wylotu), bo ten oryginalny Biorocka jest drogi (!)

----------


## Beja

> wiosną ma wejść na nasz rynek nowa linia, w tym moduł EcoRock obsługujący do 4 osób, który ma zastąpić dotychczasowy model Biorocka obsługującego do 6 osób. Ten też ma być "przemianowany" (nie wiem na jakiej podstawie) na 8 osób.





> Witam,
> 
> Nie mam 100% pewności, ale przemianowanie tego urządzenia to prosta sprawa, robi się to tak jak robi większość, rzekłbym 99% producentów. Oczyszczalnia badania jest na przepływ dobowy nominalny, np. dla 5 RLM byłoby to 0,75m3/d. Badane jest także zachowanie się oczyszczalni na przepływ zwiększony i robi się to dla 50% więcej dobowego przepływu czyli badane jest to wtedy nie na 0,75 m3/d tylko na 1,13m3/d więc już nie będzie na 5 RLM tylko na prawie 8 RLM (przy 0,15m3/d na RLM). Tak samo jest w innych rozwiązaniach na rynku np. oczyszczalnia jest badana przy przepływie nominalnym na 4 RLM (0,6m3/d), ale przy zwiekszonym o 50% masz już 0,9m3/d i wtedy już jest dla 6 RLM.


Producent nie może sobie tak "przemianowywać" oczyszczalni sam od siebie.
To badanie, o którym pisze Artur, czyli obciążenie 150%, jest stosowane dla każdej oczyszczalni badanej zgodnie z normą 12566-3. Jest to faza 6. badania, ale na tej podstawie producent nie może zmienić typoszeregu, który zgłosił do badań.
Natomiast skoro wprowadzają nowe modele, a zwłaszcza mniejsze, to muszą dla nich wykonać nowe certyfikaty - i to jest okazja do ponownego zdefiniowania swojego typoszeregu.
A swoją drogą, to się nie dziwię, bo widziałem tabelę ze wszystkimi wynikami badań Biorocka i radził sobie z dwukrotnie większym obciążeniem niż nominalne.

----------


## Beja

> W sumie dość wiernie opisał Pan naszą rozmowę, chociaż trochę dziwnie się czuję, kiedy rozmowa, bądź co bądź handlowa, natychmiast zostaje zrelacjonowana na forum.


Tak to już jest w tym fachu! Trzeba bardzo uważać, co się mówi  :tongue: 




> jednostka najmniejsza (do tej pory) miała ogromny "zapas mocy". Stąd najpierw została przecertyfikowana z 5 na 6 RLM, a teraz będzie obsługiwać 8 RLM.


Trochę mi tego zapasu mocy szkoda. To tak jakby z Jaguara zrobić mini busa.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Tak to już jest w tym fachu! Trzeba bardzo uważać, co się mówi 
> 
> 
> Trochę mi tego zapasu mocy szkoda. To tak jakby z Jaguara zrobić mini busa.


Ja bym to nieco inaczej napisał Beja, skoro się nie sprzedaje na 5-6 osób to się lepiej sprzeda, gdy będzie na 8 osób  :smile: 

Przypomina to mi trochę podejście do tematu Centroplastu, gdyż też mają zawsze więcej osób w mniejszej pojemności niż inni   :smile:   :smile: 

Prosta reklama jest najlepsza  :smile:

----------


## Alekko

> Ja bym to nieco inaczej napisał Beja, skoro się nie sprzedaje na 5-6 osób to się lepiej sprzeda, gdy będzie na 8 osób 
> 
> Przypomina to mi trochę podejście do tematu Centroplastu, gdyż też mają zawsze więcej osób w mniejszej pojemności niż inni   
> 
> Prosta reklama jest najlepsza


Co Się tak czepiasz Centroplastu ???? Podobne parametry mają też inne oczyszczalnie jak Ekopol, ale tamte są tylko z żywicy.

Piszesz o oczyszczalniach Sotralentz i że polecasz SBR, a co to jest za firma. Przetargi się skończyły i trzeba było sprzedać fabrykę pod Skierniewicami. Wszyscy co nadal piszą o tej firmie to chyba nie mają aktualnych ofert, albo są podstawionymi pracownikami tej firmy, udającymi, że coś się nadal dzieje i nie ma tragedii. 

Najlepszym przykład widziałem wczoraj w markecie budowlanym, gdzie zostały wstawione pomarańczowe osadniki Sotralentza. Na plakietce piszę, że produkują to dla jakiejś firmy z Mielca, ale to ich zbiorniki i ich certyfikaty. Może myślą, że instalatorzy się nie skapną, że spadli na dno i walczą o klienta w najniższych cenach.
Długo sprzedawali swoje wyroby jako dobre i drogie, a tu się okazuje, że to wyrób z najtańszego poziomu, to dlatego w instrukcji na każdym miejscu są niejasności.
Wszędzie trzeba cementować, a przez małe włazy to i tak nic się nie da zrobić, bo chyba to lepiej, aby nie było widać, że zbiornik się zgina.
Zobaczymy jak teraz będzie wyglądała oferta na montaż oczyszczalni Sotralentza, gdy kosztują taniej niż szambo. To proste, załatwili wszystkich sowich stałych odbiorców i montażystów. Lepiej, więc szukać krajowych producentów z wieloletnim doświadczeniem, niż nada wierzyć w bajki z zachodu. Oni na nas chcą po prostu na maksa zarobić. Wiem, że biologiczne oczyszczalnie to przyszłość, a ten co buduje osadnik to się dopiero dowie, że to błąd gdy zmienią przepisy.

----------


## Alekko

> Producent nie może sobie tak "przemianowywać" oczyszczalni sam od siebie.
> To badanie, o którym pisze Artur, czyli obciążenie 150%, jest stosowane dla każdej oczyszczalni badanej zgodnie z normą 12566-3. Jest to faza 6. badania, ale na tej podstawie producent nie może zmienić typoszeregu, który zgłosił do badań.
> Natomiast skoro wprowadzają nowe modele, a zwłaszcza mniejsze, to muszą dla nich wykonać nowe certyfikaty - i to jest okazja do ponownego zdefiniowania swojego typoszeregu.
> A swoją drogą, to się nie dziwię, bo widziałem tabelę ze wszystkimi wynikami badań Biorocka i radził sobie z dwukrotnie większym obciążeniem niż nominalne.


Też się zgadzam z tym, że nie można robić kombinacji ze sztucznym podbijaniem parametrów oczyszczalni. Według mnie prostym przykładem jest Sotralentz, który w Actibloc 4 Lti, który jest dla 4 osób, pisze o przepływie 0,6-9m3/d, czyli od 150 do 225 litrów na dobę na osobę. W kolejnym modelu jest też sztucznie zawyżany przepływ, co dla 6 osób daje 0,9-1,4m3/d, czyli znów zawyżamy, nawet do 233 litrów na osobę na dobę. To jest naciąganie wyników i wprowadzanie klientów w błąd. Standardowo jest przez wszystkich producentów przyjmowane 150 litrów na osobę na dobę, a takie przemnażanie wskutek krótkiego badania z normą to dodawanie plusów, których nie ma !!

----------


## WojtekINST

> Co Się tak czepiasz Centroplastu ????


Panie wielbicielu Centroplastu, forum to miejsce dyskusji. Każdy czytając tu różne posty, może wyrobić sobie jakąś opinię jednak to jedna strona medalu. Potem ruszyć  się należy z fotela i zobaczyć, dotknąć i popstrykać sterowanie ( o ile ma ) w oczyszczalniach, które wyglądają na ciekawe. Nie sądzę, aby po lekturze forum, ktoś była aż tak zapatrzony w jeden model, aby tego nie zrobił  :smile:

----------


## ArturStadnik

Wprawdzie w Sotralentz mnie już nie ma, ale kolega Alekko troszkę słabo poinformowany jest o aktualnej sytuacji i przyczynach kłopotów SL.
Odnośnie samego Centroplastu to wypowiem się na końcu tego posta.
Otóż Sotralentz nie ma w Polsce problemów przez brak inwestycji, problemy miała spółka matka i to w sektorze metalowym, niestety wszystko ze soba powiązane i ciagnie jedno z drugim. W Polsce SL miał dobrą dystrybucję i spokojnie to co jest generowane/było generowane do końa roku 2016 wystarczyłoby na pokrycie podstawowych kosztów, owszem jak byłyby inwestycje to można by mysleć o dodatkowych inwestycjach. 
Jak nie masz potwierdzonych informacji to proponuję nie siać głupot.
Co się dziś tam dzieje to nie wiem, mam kontakt z dwoma kolegami i normalnie pracują.
Odnośnie urządzeń w markecie budowlanym, konkretnie jest to Castorama to pomysł "super wybitnego" kierownika produkcji, który forsował to od dawna, niestety dział handlowy przegrał z wpływowym dupkiem, który nie ma totalnego pojęcia o handlu, tak to mogę dziś powiedzieć, totalny amator !!!
Dla mnie to potęzny błąd wejście do Casto przez SL, strata poważnego rynku instalacyjnego - wprawdzie to nie mój problem, szkoda tylko ponad 20 lat budowania rynku dystrybucji. Myślę, że nawet jak SL Polska się sprzeda to jeszcze nieźle namiesza w rynku. 

Teraz kilka słów na temat porównania Actibloc do urządzeń centroplasta np. Bioekocent lub Mulitekocent. Po pierwsze systemy te całkowicie róznią sie od Actibloc, to typowe przepływówki z małym osadnikiem wstepnym, jeszcze do niedawna żadnego sterowania - ot pełen profesjonalizm, całkiem niedawno były tam dwie dmuchawy 40, jedna odpowiedzialna za napowietrzanie, a druga za recyrkulację - ot kolejna forma profesjonalizmu. Trzecia kwestia, która mnie kiedyś rozbaiła to montaż dyfuzora napowietrzającego  :smile:  na dno zbiornika wrzucona cegła do którj przymocowany był dyfuzor, kamień po to aby nie wypłynął - mam nawet zdjecia tego super profesjonalnego rozwiąznia. Teraz może się to poprawiło bo dawno nie widziałem tych urządzeń, ale pokazując tylko te trzy elementy to nie ma czego porównywać z Actibloc. 
Cementowanie jak to nazwałeś, owszem w instrukcji jest wymóg - też to mi się średnio podobało, częśc ludzi robiła obsypke cementowo-piaskową, część tylko piaskową i jeśli warunki gruntowe były OK to ze zbiornikami także nic się nie działo.





> Co Się tak czepiasz Centroplastu ???? Podobne parametry mają też inne oczyszczalnie jak Ekopol, ale tamte są tylko z żywicy.
> 
> Piszesz o oczyszczalniach Sotralentz i że polecasz SBR, a co to jest za firma. Przetargi się skończyły i trzeba było sprzedać fabrykę pod Skierniewicami. Wszyscy co nadal piszą o tej firmie to chyba nie mają aktualnych ofert, albo są podstawionymi pracownikami tej firmy, udającymi, że coś się nadal dzieje i nie ma tragedii. 
> 
> Najlepszym przykład widziałem wczoraj w markecie budowlanym, gdzie zostały wstawione pomarańczowe osadniki Sotralentza. Na plakietce piszę, że produkują to dla jakiejś firmy z Mielca, ale to ich zbiorniki i ich certyfikaty. Może myślą, że instalatorzy się nie skapną, że spadli na dno i walczą o klienta w najniższych cenach.
> Długo sprzedawali swoje wyroby jako dobre i drogie, a tu się okazuje, że to wyrób z najtańszego poziomu, to dlatego w instrukcji na każdym miejscu są niejasności.
> Wszędzie trzeba cementować, a przez małe włazy to i tak nic się nie da zrobić, bo chyba to lepiej, aby nie było widać, że zbiornik się zgina.
> Zobaczymy jak teraz będzie wyglądała oferta na montaż oczyszczalni Sotralentza, gdy kosztują taniej niż szambo. To proste, załatwili wszystkich sowich stałych odbiorców i montażystów. Lepiej, więc szukać krajowych producentów z wieloletnim doświadczeniem, niż nada wierzyć w bajki z zachodu. Oni na nas chcą po prostu na maksa zarobić. Wiem, że biologiczne oczyszczalnie to przyszłość, a ten co buduje osadnik to się dopiero dowie, że to błąd gdy zmienią przepisy.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Nie będe bronił SL, nie jestem ich adwokatem, bo mi także to zawsze średnio się podobało, wtstarczyło spojrzeć na łądunki jakie były podczas badan i juz było wiadomo kto przeginał z tymi zwiekszeniami. SL nie jest jedyny, zrobili to praktycznie wszyscy, bez zwględu czy polskcy czy obcy producenci. Wspomnany przeze mnie przed chwilą Centroplast także Bioekocent był do 5 RLM, nic się nie zmieniło a nagle stał się urządzeniem do 8 RLM, tak samo zwiększył Ekopol, Kingspan z Biodiskiem i wielu innych. Nie popieram takowego działania, ale z raportów z badań wynikało jasno, że oczyszczalnia jak była mocno dociążona lub nawet przeciążona to pracował lepiej niż na przepływie nominalnym. Stąd zmiany w wielu urządzeniach. 




> Też się zgadzam z tym, że nie można robić kombinacji ze sztucznym podbijaniem parametrów oczyszczalni. Według mnie prostym przykładem jest Sotralentz, który w Actibloc 4 Lti, który jest dla 4 osób, pisze o przepływie 0,6-9m3/d, czyli od 150 do 225 litrów na dobę na osobę. W kolejnym modelu jest też sztucznie zawyżany przepływ, co dla 6 osób daje 0,9-1,4m3/d, czyli znów zawyżamy, nawet do 233 litrów na osobę na dobę. To jest naciąganie wyników i wprowadzanie klientów w błąd. Standardowo jest przez wszystkich producentów przyjmowane 150 litrów na osobę na dobę, a takie przemnażanie wskutek krótkiego badania z normą to dodawanie plusów, których nie ma !!

----------


## igor89

> W sumie dość wiernie opisał Pan naszą rozmowę, chociaż trochę dziwnie się czuję, kiedy rozmowa, bądź co bądź handlowa, natychmiast zostaje zrelacjonowana na forum. Dlatego proszę pozwolić, że sprostuję kilka pomyłek, które się do tej relacji wkradły.


Czy jest możliwość obejrzenia "na żywo" tej oczyszczalni, oryginalnego osadnika, bioreaktora, pozostałych części i podzespołów to znaczy interesuje mnie czy dysponujecie państwo gdzieś w Polsce taką ekspozycją jak przekrój poprzeczny tego produktu gdzie widać dokładnie tą technologię "od środka", chcę zobaczyć namacalne konkrety zanim zapłacę te 17tyś. ..na słowo nie uwierzę przecież ulotkom  :smile:

----------


## igor89

> Raczej bym się z tym nie zgodził. W Biorocku ścieki wylewają się na powierzchnię złoża przez otwory o średnicy ok. 1 cm. Mimo to z czasem potrafi tam tak narosnąć materiał biologiczny, że otwory te ulegają przytkaniu. Od czasu do czasu trzeba je przeczyścić. Natomiast w ClearFoksie powierzchnia złoża jest przykryta płytą z mnóstwem drobnych otworków. Znam to rozwiązanie tylko ze strony producenta, więc nie wiem, jaka jest ich średnica, ale wyglądają na bardzo małe. Obawiam się, że będą się przytykać dużo szybciej.
> Nie wiem też, jak jest rozwiązane poziomowanie tej płyty, ale jeżeli nie ma swojej własnej regulacji, tak jak Biorock, to równomierna dystrybucja ścieków może być naprawdę bardzo trudna.


O którym Biorocku piszemy, bo w Biorock Ecorock i Biorock Monoblock powierzchnia złoża także zdaje się być przykryta płytą z mnóstwem otworków i polewaną kołyską.

----------


## Beja

> W każdym razie cena 13,5tyś skutecznie mnie odstraszyła. Zwrot po 30 latach jest równie przewidywalny, co instalacji fotowoltaicznej do zaopatrzenia całego domu off-grid w prąd.





> chcę zobaczyć namacalne konkrety zanim zapłacę te 17tyś. ..na słowo nie uwierzę przecież ulotkom


Coś kręcisz.... To jesteś skutecznie odstraszony czy nie?
Zresztą przeliczanie kosztu oczyszczalni na lata zwrotu inwestycji jest trochę bez sensu, zwłaszcza w przeliczeniu na 1 osobę. Prosta rada - przygarnij kilku bezdomnych, to cię taniej wyjdzie  :big tongue: 

Ale pytanie o tacę z otworkami celne.

----------


## igor89

> Zresztą przeliczanie kosztu oczyszczalni na lata zwrotu inwestycji jest trochę bez sensu, zwłaszcza w przeliczeniu na 1 osobę.


Technologia do mnie przemawia jak najbardziej jestem za. Tylko nie w tej cenie. Widzę w sieci że jest już jednak kilka marek oferujących takie samo lub całkiem podobne rozwiązanie oczyszczalni biologicznych "bez prądu" z użyciem różnego typu złóż. Więc koniec monopolu Biorocka zdaje się być rychły.  :wiggle: 
Nie rozumiem, dlaczego przeliczanie opłacalności w przypadku danego typu oczyszczalni jest bez sensu? Co w tym dziwnego że szuka się rozwiązań najoptymalniejszych? Rozumiem że ty nie liczysz się z wydatkami, bo pieniądze spadają Ci z nieba... Dla mnie koszta mają jednak znaczenie, zwłaszcza gdy mogę wziąć pod uwagę jeszcze inne typy oczyszczalni przydomowych, szambo lub kanalizację, a idzie za tym nie tylko koszt ale skuteczność, bezawaryjność i wygoda eksploatacji. Odstraszyło mnie już szambo z rozsączaniem ścieków w glebie niesłusznie nazywane "oczyszczalnią". Chciałbym na terenie działki uprawiać warzywa i owoce. Zanieczyszczanie gleby drenażówką nie wchodzi w grę.




> Prosta rada - przygarnij kilku bezdomnych, to cię taniej wyjdzie


Rozumiem, że wiesz to z autopsji?  :big tongue:

----------


## Alekko

Piszecie tu o tych oczyszczalniach zraszanych bez prądu, a jakoś nigdzie nie znalazłem żadnej instrukcji. Skoro są tam worki ze złożem różnego rodzaju to chyba przez te właz gdy jest nadbudowany średnio to idzie robić. Zapytam więc, czy wymiana ich jest problemem i czy trzeba odkopywać zbiornik, tak aby miał jak najniższy właz w celu lepszego dostępu. Nie chodzi mi tu czy się te złoże da wyjąć i włożyć, tylko czy się je da poukładać tak jak powinno być ? No i chyba tą tacę z otworkami trzeba najpierw zdjąć, a potem włożyć i regulować. Znów to samo pytanie, czy da się to robić, gdy właz jest nadbudowany ? Zapytam jeszcze co robić z takimi workami, bo chyba dobrze z nich czuć ? Jest tego trochę to co kontener wynająć i na śmietnisko wywieźć ?

----------


## igor89

Według instrukcji którą otrzymałem od Pana technik.b (przedstawiciela) worki wyjmuje się pojedynczo prętem przez właz tylko gdy zaistnieje potrzeba np. któryś się przesunie lub przytka. Przecież ten materiał filtracyjny w Biorock się nie zużywa więc po co chcesz go wyrzucać?

EDYCJA:

na 2 stronie tego wątku, post 9 jest odpowiedź na wszystkie Twoje pytania

----------


## boonk

Szukam i czytam te wszystkie wątki. 
1.Pytanie czy ktoś staral sie o dofinansowanie z wydzialu ochrony srodowiska te 40% inwestycji.
2.Jak sie teraz sprawuja te biorocki tych co tu pierwsi o nich pisali. 
3. Chcialbym zalozyc takiego biorocka pod Poznaniem prosze zainteresowanych ofertami o kontakt na priv.

----------


## Alekko

> Według instrukcji którą otrzymałem od Pana technik.b (przedstawiciela) worki wyjmuje się pojedynczo prętem przez właz tylko gdy zaistnieje potrzeba np. któryś się przesunie lub przytka. Przecież ten materiał filtracyjny w Biorock się nie zużywa więc po co chcesz go wyrzucać?
> 
> EDYCJA:
> 
> na 2 stronie tego wątku, post 9 jest odpowiedź na wszystkie Twoje pytania


Dużo jest tam rzeczy opisanych, a raczej przepisanych z folderu reklamowego. Proste pytanie, czy w to wierzysz ? Ja w takie bajerki nie wierzę.

----------


## Alekko

> Szukam i czytam te wszystkie wątki. 
> 1.Pytanie czy ktoś staral sie o dofinansowanie z wydzialu ochrony srodowiska te 40% inwestycji.
> 2.Jak sie teraz sprawuja te biorocki tych co tu pierwsi o nich pisali. 
> 3. Chcialbym zalozyc takiego biorocka pod Poznaniem prosze zainteresowanych ofertami o kontakt na priv.


No właśnie pisali, ale czy faktycznie montowali ? Mi się zaczyna wydawać, że tu za dużo propagandy, lecz jak ktoś ma taką to chętnie i fotki obejrzę.

----------


## igor89

> Szukam i czytam te wszystkie wątki. 
> 1.Pytanie czy ktoś staral sie o dofinansowanie z wydzialu ochrony srodowiska te 40% inwestycji.


Z tego co przeglądałem w różnych powiatach z mojego województwa te dofinansowania do POŚ  obejmują tradycyjne biologiczne oczyszczalnie ścieków (na prąd, z mechanicznym napowietrzaniem), z góry konkretnego typu i marki, tak że wszyscy składający wnioski i otrzymujący dofinansowania budują je takie same, całkowity koszt inwestycji też jest z góry określony tj. u mnie od 5000-8000zł, stąd domniemam że gmina wybiera rozwiązania najbardziej popularne na drodze przetargu u jakiejś firmy, żeby nie powiedzieć "rodzime" (np. w mojej gminie uwzględniono tylko producenta z Polski) i w miarę tanie. Biorock i Epurfix ani inne podobne do takich póki co nie należą (niesprawdzone, niepopularne, 2-3x droższe i nie-polskie).




> Dużo jest tam rzeczy opisanych, a raczej przepisanych z folderu reklamowego. Proste pytanie, czy w to wierzysz ? Ja w takie bajerki nie wierzę.


Ja tego nie wiem, dlatego zacytowałem. Nie wiem też dokładnie czym jest właściwie to złoże w Biorocku, z jakiego materiału je zrobiono. Opieram się tylko na zapewnieniu przedstawiciela że złoże się nie "zużywa" i nie trzeba go wymieniać, w przeciwieństwie do Epurfixa, choć gwarancja również wynosi 10 lat. Jednak na stronie biorock.com można dokupić zapasowe worki ze złożem.
W Epurfixie są nim zrębki kokosa które wymienia się co 10 lat. Model dla 5 osób (najmniejszy z dostępnych w Polsce) kosztuje 13900zł + transport 400zł (do małopolski) i obejmuje ponoć to co poniżej na zdjęciu:

Tu jest film z wymiany złoża Ecoflo/Epurfix:

----------


## boonk

U nas w Poznaniu dofinansowania z Boś juz koniec wnioskow zostaly jeszcze możliwości w bankach spoldzielczych.

----------


## boonk

Lista banków biorących udział w programie:
Rejonowy Bank Spółdzielczy w Malanowie, ul. Turecka 10, 62-709 Malanów
Bank Spółdzielczy w Siedlcu, ul. Zbąszyńska 25, 64-212 Siedlec
Bank Spółdzielczy w Kłodawie, ul. Krępa 2, 62-650 Kłodawa
Powiatowy Bank Spółdzielczy we Wrześni, ul. Warszawska 36, 62-300 Września
Spółdzielczy Bank Ludowy w Złotowie, al. Piasta 46, 77-400 Złotów
Bank Spółdzielczy w Pleszewie, ul. Kraszewskiego 11, 63-300 Pleszew
Bank Spółdzielczy w Kościanie, Rynek 23, 64-000 Kościan
Bank Spółdzielczy w Gnieźnie, ul. Dąbrówki 19, 62-200 Gniezno
Bank Spółdzielczy we Wronkach, ul. Poznańska 50, 64-510 Wronki
Ludowy Bank Spółdzielczy w Obornikach, ul. Powstańców Wielkopolskich 5, 64-600 Oborniki
Bank Spółdzielczy we Włoszakowicach, ul. K. Kurpińskiego 29a, 64-140 Włoszakowice
Bank Spółdzielczy w Dobrzycy, ul. Nowa 2, 63-330 Dobrzyca
Spółdzielczy Bank Ludowy w Skalmierzycach, ul. Bankowa 1, 63-460 Nowe Skalmierzyce
Lista banków biorących udział w programie będzie uzupełniana na bieżąco.

----------


## igor89

http://eparco.com/ francuski producent oferuje dwa typy: złoże zeolitowe (zeolit eparco) lub kory sosnowej (boxeparco). Wersja z zeolitem jest ponoć trwalsza od złoża w Biorocku i niewymienna. Wersja z korą wymienia się co 10 lat, czyli jak w Epurfix. Półka cenowa obu typów jest podobna do wątkowych rozwiązań.

----------


## gch

Witam
Jestem (niestety) użytkownikiem pos z filtrem kokosowym. Aktualnie pos działa 2 lata. O tej oczyszczalni można powiedzieć różne rzeczy, ale na pewno NIE jest ona bezobsługowa. Niestety filtr należy max co 3 miesiące wymieszać i nie jest to jak będzie starał się przekonać Was handlowiec z firmy sprzedającej ten "cud" delikatne przegrabienie góry złoża. Złoże jest głębokie na ok. 1 metr i jeśli dolne warstwy nie będą przemieszane to zrobi się tam gnój i złoże straci swoje własności doczyszczające. Również oczyszczenie filtra w zbiorniku wstępnym należy do czynności koniecznych. Do kompletu należy również oczyszczenie z mało miłego śluzu podajnika i tacek rozprowadzajacych w zbiorniku z filtrem.   Tak więc należy sobie zarezerwować ok. 2-3 godzinny "relaks" co trzy miesiące. Do przemieszania kokosa najlepsze są widły... Podsumowując jeśli ktoś ma ciągotki do bycia szambiarzem i lubi zabawę w gnoju to ta oczyszczalnia za jedyne 17-20 kzł jest stworzona właśnie dla niego.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Pomyśleć, że miałem wywalić taką kasę na POŚ-ke. 
Szambo jednak nie jest takie złe :wink:

----------


## ArturStadnik

Nigdy nie wierzyłem w bzeobsługowość tego typu rozwiązań, takowych na rynku nie ma i tyle. 
Jaki Ty masz konkretnie model? Jakie koszty eksploatacyjne rzeczywiste generuje to rozwiązanie? 

pozdrawiam





> Witam
> Jestem (niestety) użytkownikiem pos z filtrem kokosowym. Aktualnie pos działa 2 lata. O tej oczyszczalni można powiedzieć różne rzeczy, ale na pewno NIE jest ona bezobsługowa. Niestety filtr należy max co 3 miesiące wymieszać i nie jest to jak będzie starał się przekonać Was handlowiec z firmy sprzedającej ten "cud" delikatne przegrabienie góry złoża. Złoże jest głębokie na ok. 1 metr i jeśli dolne warstwy nie będą przemieszane to zrobi się tam gnój i złoże straci swoje własności doczyszczające. Również oczyszczenie filtra w zbiorniku wstępnym należy do czynności koniecznych. Do kompletu należy również oczyszczenie z mało miłego śluzu podajnika i tacek rozprowadzajacych w zbiorniku z filtrem.   Tak więc należy sobie zarezerwować ok. 2-3 godzinny "relaks" co trzy miesiące. Do przemieszania kokosa najlepsze są widły... Podsumowując jeśli ktoś ma ciągotki do bycia szambiarzem i lubi zabawę w gnoju to ta oczyszczalnia za jedyne 17-20 kzł jest stworzona właśnie dla niego.

----------


## CodeSnipper

3 rok Biorock działa u mnie. Jedyna obsługa, to opróżnianie szlamu przez zakład komunalny raz na 10 miesięcy.

----------


## problematyczny

> 3 rok Biorock działa u mnie. Jedyna obsługa, to opróżnianie szlamu przez zakład komunalny raz na 10 miesięcy.


Gdzieś masz wątek w temacie instalacji i eksploatacji? Bo nie mogę znaleźć.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Nie mam. Jedynie krótkie wzmianki w blogu ze stopki.

----------


## gch

Witam
Jak na razie jedyne koszty to bakterie. Na początku używałem zalecanych przez producenta, ale były bardzo drogie. Aktualnie stosuję bio7max. Nie pamiętam ile za nie płaciłem. Ze względu na duży zbiornik wstępny na razie jeszcze nie musiałem opróżniać osadnika wstępnego. Kosztów "obsługi" POS nie liczę. No i do ceny trzeba doliczyć co 5-10 lat wymianę wkładu kokosowego (podobno koszt ok 1000 zł). Ale myślę że w przypadku konieczności nowego złoża kokosowego wymienię... POS na inny.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Zadam Ci w takim razie pytanie, skoro to "tylko" 1000 Pln za wymianę złoża to dlaczego chcesz zamienić na inne urządzenie???

----------


## gp69

> http://eparco.com/ francuski producent oferuje dwa typy: złoże zeolitowe (zeolit eparco) lub kory sosnowej (boxeparco). Wersja z zeolitem jest ponoć trwalsza od złoża w Biorocku i niewymienna. Wersja z korą wymienia się co 10 lat, czyli jak w Epurfix. Półka cenowa obu typów jest podobna do wątkowych rozwiązań.


Ktoś to sprzedaje w Polsce ?

----------


## Majkel21

Witam wszystkich. Szukam oczyszczalni z odprowadzeniem do rowu. Zainteresowała mnie bardzo oczyszczalnia BIOROCK i mam kilka pytań odnośnie
tych oczyszczalni.
1. Czy ta oczyszczalnia może być oddalona od domu o 26m ponieważ bliżej nie mogę dać ze względu na to że musi być 15m od studni ?
2. Jakie są maksymalne nakładki żeby oczyszczalnie wkopać jak najgłębiej ze względu na dużą odległość od domu ?
3. Czy można używać normalnej chemii jak Domestos, wybielacze, proszki, czy trzeba stosować chemie eko aby ścieki spełniały normy i mogły legalnia lecieć do rowu ? 
4. Jaka jest różnica między wkładami między ECOROCK a MONOBLOCK bo na zdjęciach widać że w MONOBLOCK niema worków z wkładem ?
5. Dlaczego niema cen tych oczyszczalni w necie, może ktoś zna ceny MONOBLOCK-2-700  , MONOBLOCK-2-900 i ECOROCK 700 ,  ECOROCK 900 ?
6. Dlaczego różnica między BIOROCK dla 4 osób a dla 6 osób polega tylko na zwiększeniu zbiornika oczyszczalni z 2m3 na 3m3, a bioreaktor został taki sam 1,5m3 czyli wkładu też jest tyle samo, a nie powinno być więcej ? W końcu jest więcej ścieków. 
7. Która lepsza w obsłudze i oczyszczaniu  ECOROCK czy  MONOBLOCK  ?
 Za pomoc i odpowiedzi z góry dziękuje.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Witam,

Słabo znam oczyszczalnie o których piszesz, ale odniosę się do punktów które mogą być wspólne dla oczyszczalni mechaniczno-biologicznych, myślę że tutaj kolega Jarosław Misztal z Biotechniki pomoże Ci najwięcej. 
*pkt 2* - pytasz o najwyższe nadbudowy, jaką wysokość masz na myśli? Nie możesz przesadzić z nadbudowami bo nie będziesz miał możliwości serwisowania. Co zrobisz jak coś się uszkodzi w osadniku lub w bioreaktorze? Jak to wymienisz? Włazy do oczyszczalni przydomowych mają zazwyczaj średnicę do 600mm, owszem jest kilka wyjątków ale to na palcach jednej ręki można policzyć. Co zrobisz jak będziesz musiał wymienić złoże w Biorock? Wtedy trzeba wyciągać worki. Poprawić ułożenie worków z materiałem filtracyjnym? Przeczyścić rurki, które rozprowadzają ścieki? W przypadku nadbudowy powinna mieć taką maksymalną wysokość, abyś mógł swobodnie prowadzić podstawowe czynności eksploatacyjno-serwisowe, To nie jest szambo, że wrzucisz rurę na 3m, odpompujesz i zapominasz na pewien czas o temacie.

*pkt. 3* - bez względu jaka będzie to oczyszczalnia mechaniczno-biologiczna należy unikać stosowania takowych środków. Wyprodukowane one są na bazie chemii, która zabija mikroorganizmy. Owszem wiadomo, że im mniejsze stężenie to to działanie na mikroorganizmy mniejsze. Na dziś ciężko jest wyeliminować całkowicie środki chemiczne na bazie chloru i innych substancji niebezpiecznych dlatego używać, ale z głową i naprawdę jak już trzeba. Można znaleźć na rynku chemię, która jest bardziej bezpieczna. Nie dajmy się oszukać czy to jedna czy druga oczyszczalnia jest odporna na tego typu środki, to jest bzdura. mikroorganizmy są podobne i podobnie na nich działa to świństwo. Żadne preparaty Ci nie pomogą jak w dużym stężeniu dostanie się to do bioreaktora. Owszem duże znaczenie ma także sam osadnik wstępny, im większy tym stężenie w całej objętości będzie mniejsze. Wiadomo, że jak wlejesz 1l Domestosa do 2m3 a ten sam litr do 0,6m3 to stężenia będą różne.

*pkt. 6* Pewnie kolega z Biotechniki będzie miał na to swoja teorię, ale ja myślę w przypadku tego punktu podobnie jak Ty. Samo zwiększenie osadnika zwłaszcza w oczyszczalni przepływowej nic nie zmienia. Owszem gdyby proces w bioreaktorze był regulowany poprzez jakieś sterowanie, zwiększenie lub zmniejszenie napowietrzania to się z Tobą zgodzę, że wtedy sama pojemność bioreaktora mogła by być podobna lub taka sama zwłaszcza przy tak niewielkiej rozbieżności w ilości obsługiwanych osób. W oczyszczalniach napowietrzanych możesz mieć podobną objętość osadnika, ale zastosować np większy dyfuzor, większą dmuchawę, inny program pracy dla wielkości do 4 i do 6. W przypadku przepływówki, dodatkowo z takim złożem zraszanym jak tutaj dla mnie (pewnie Biotechnika się nie zgodzi) bioreaktor powinien być większy, no chyba że to co jest zastosowane dla 4 użytkowników jest tak mocno przewymiarowane, że dla 6 też jest OK. Powiedzmy że normalnie ta objętość złoża jest obliczona dla 6 RLM, ale stworzono także mniejszą oczyszczalnię i zastosowano ten sam bioreaktor, ale mniejszy osadnik (2m3). Aby nie było, nie uważam że rozwiązanie to jest złe, tylko ja także miałem i mam taką wątpliwość. 
Na pozostałe punkty muszą już wypowiedzieć się osoby, które to użytkują albo tez i sprzedają. Pewnie mają swoje teorie na ten temat.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> 1. Czy ta oczyszczalnia może być oddalona od domu o 26m [...]?


Może wystąpić wychłodzenie ścieku czego skutkiem będzie odkładanie się tłuszczu co może doprowadzić do zatoru. Rozwiązaniem jest ocieplenie rur otulinami styropianowymi lub/i zwiększenie spadku aby ściek był jak najkrócej w rurze. 




> 2. Jakie są maksymalne nakładki żeby oczyszczalnie wkopać jak najgłębiej ze względu na dużą odległość od domu ?


Tak jak w wątku "ranking" zalecam sprawdzenie maksymalnego zagłębienia dopuszczalnego przez producenta aby nie stracić gwarancji.




> 3. Czy można używać normalnej chemii jak Domestos, wybielacze, proszki, czy trzeba stosować chemie eko aby ścieki spełniały normy i mogły legalnia lecieć do rowu ?


Ta polityka zmuszania użytkowników do zakupu kilka razy droższych środków chemii domowej jest drażniąca. Wrażliwe na domową chemię mogą być oczyszczalnie, gdzie ścieki surowe napływają bezpośrednio do bioraktora (Traidenisy, sbry jednozbiornikowe). Wszędzie, gdzie jest osadnik gnilny i ma on uczciwą pojemność, dopływające substancje chemiczne się rozcieńczają w stopniu wystarczającym. Ile się leje jednorazowo środków do WC? 100ml? Stężenie związków chloru w nich nie może być większe niż 5% i zazwyczaj jest na poziomie 2-3% (koszty producenta). Dopływa to już rozcieńczone wodą z muszli do zbiornika o pojemności 1500-2000 litrów. Zanim to trafi do bioreaktora przebywa w zbiorniku, gdzie występują silne warunki redukcyjne i każdy utleniacz typu chlor jest rozchwytywany momentalnie. O czym tu jest mowa? Płyny do czyszczenia wanien i zlewów podobnie. Poza tym jaka jest częstotliwość stosowania tych środków? No proszę... 
Proszki do prania, tabletki do zmywarek, rożne płyny? Dawno temu w UE zostały zakazane trudno biodegradowalne środki powierzchnio czynne i zostały zastapione bardziej przyjaznymi środowisku. 

Faktycznie może wystąpić problem w sytuacjach częstego prania i zmywania np. przy małych dzieciach  - ale ten problem jest związany z zawartością fosforu w ściekach, gdzie większość producentów deklaruje rewelacyjne wyniki oczyszczania. Problem "intensywniejszych" ścieków można rozwiązać chociażby wspomaganiem przez biopreparaty. No ale kto miał lub ma małe dzieci ten wie, że to nie jest "normalna" egzystencja  :roll eyes:  .  

Z producentów oczyszczalni największym propagatorem "ekochemi"  i zakazów stosowania chemii typowej jakiego spotkałem jest Sotralentz. Cała lista zakazów w instrukcji stosowania. A przecież taki duży osadnik wstępny mają. Co ciekawe, oczyszczalnie najbardziej narażone na zmiany stężenia ścieków surowych np Traidenis mają w instrukcji zapis o dopuszczeniu stosowania chemii domowej w ilościach zgodnych z instrukcją stosowania danej chemii. Można? Można.

 Więc dlaczego cześć firm zakazuje stosowania typowej chemii domowej? Opcji jest kilka:
- oczyszczalnia jest tak niedowymiarowana i "odchudzona", że sobie kompletnie z nimi nie poradzi 
- producent zostawia sobie "furtkę" w sytuacji, kiedy ktoś zarzuci im słabe wyniki w porównaniu do tych "przebadanych" w jednostce notyfikowanej
- jest producentem ekochemi - Sotralentz/Graf wprowadza ekochemię pod nazwą Bio7. Żel do wc 750 ml z Bio7 kosztuje ok 30 zł + przesyłka (bo nie do kupienia w sklepach za rogiem). Domestos 750 ml - 7,50 zł. Tadaaam.




> 4. Jaka jest różnica między wkładami między ECOROCK a MONOBLOCK bo na zdjęciach widać że w MONOBLOCK niema worków z wkładem ?


Moim zdaniem, z tego co wypatrzyłem na ulotkach ten Ecorock to jest sam bioreaktor bez osadnika. Monoblock to jest bioreaktor (Ecorock) + oryginalny osadnik gnilny firmy Biorock. Nie wiem jakie są warunki gwarancyjne dla Ecorocka ale chyba można zatosować go z jakimś osadnikiem innego producenta.




> 6. Dlaczego różnica między BIOROCK dla 4 osób a dla 6 osób polega tylko na zwiększeniu zbiornika oczyszczalni z 2m3 na 3m3, a bioreaktor został taki sam 1,5m3 czyli wkładu też jest tyle samo, a nie powinno być więcej ? W końcu jest więcej ścieków.


Teoria uniwersalnego złoża zaprojektowanego dla 6 osób ma sens. Zmniejszenie ilości złoża (które chyba drogie nie jest) by było pewno niewielkie, a produkowanie kilku typów obudów do tych bioreaktorów stwarza inne koszty i kłopoty. Sama pojemność złoża jest jak najbardziej odpowiednia dla 6 RLM z technologicznego punktu widzenia (tym bardziej dla $ RLM). Także chyba producent podszedł do tego zagadnienia praktycznie.




> 7. Która lepsza w obsłudze i oczyszczaniu  ECOROCK czy  MONOBLOCK  ?


Analogicznie do punktu 4 - różnicy w obsłudze reaktora chyba nie ma żadnych. Kwestia obsługi osadnika do tego samodzielnego reaktora.

----------


## Hipopotam

Witam, mam pytanie do znawców Biorocka. Wyczytałam że cytuję:

"Zgodnie z rozporządzeniem Ministra Środowiska (Dz. W. z 2014. Poz. 1800) od stycznia 2016 roku każda przydomowa oczyszczalnia musi spełniać normę EN-PN 12566-3:2005 + A2:2013 (przedrostki EN-PN 12566-3:2005 czy EN-PN 12566-3:2005 + A1:2009 – są po-wszechnie uznawane za niezgodne z obowiązującym prawem). Każdy inwestor ma obowiązek zweryfikowania oczyszczalni względem obowiązujących norm prawnych. Sprawdzenie powinno odbywać się na podstawie protokołu z badań wystawionego przez niezależną instytucję – dokument ten potwierdza zgodność wyników ścieku wychodzącego z obowiązującymi przepisami i normami unijnymi."

Szukałam na stronie Biorocka, ale w zakładce Certyfikaty nie było
EN-PN 12566-3:2005 + A2:2013
Aga

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Witam, mam pytanie do znawców Biorocka. Wyczytałam że cytuję:
> 
> "Zgodnie z rozporządzeniem Ministra Środowiska (Dz. W. z 2014. Poz. 1800) od stycznia 2016 roku każda przydomowa oczyszczalnia musi spełniać normę EN-PN 12566-3:2005 + A2:2013 (przedrostki EN-PN 12566-3:2005 czy EN-PN 12566-3:2005 + A1:2009 – są po-wszechnie uznawane za niezgodne z obowiązującym prawem). Każdy inwestor ma obowiązek zweryfikowania oczyszczalni względem obowiązujących norm prawnych. Sprawdzenie powinno odbywać się na podstawie protokołu z badań wystawionego przez niezależną instytucję – dokument ten potwierdza zgodność wyników ścieku wychodzącego z obowiązującymi przepisami i normami unijnymi."
> 
> Szukałam na stronie Biorocka, ale w zakładce Certyfikaty nie było
> EN-PN 12566-3:2005 + A2:2013
> Aga


Udało mi się odnaleźć cytowany przez Ciebie artykuł. Artykuły sponsorowane przez producentów oczyszczalni brałbym przez pryzmat. 

Dodatkowo producent tematycznego artykułu nie wykazuje się profesjonalizmem, ponieważ nie ma czegoś takiego jak norma „EN-PN”. W Polsce obowiązuje „PN-EN”. Jest to drobiazg ale nagminne posługiwanie się „EN-PN” w artykule i na filmiku do artykułu trochę podważa w mojej opinii rzetelność autora.

Przeczytałem losowo inną część artykułu i znalazłem kilka innych „fachowych” fragmentów typu:
”_Szambo drenażowe – nazywane także szambem ekologicznym, oczyszczalnią drenażową, oczyszczalnią bezprądową czy zbiornikiem przepływowym. […] Zgodnie z obowiązującym prawem, szambo drenażowe może być zamontowane jedynie w aglomeracjach poniżej 10 000 mieszkańców_”

Pomijając swoisty bigos w nazewnictwie oczyszczalnie drenażowe nie uzyskają wyników określonych dla każdej aglomeracji.

Mniejsza z tym, stracony mój czas - nie polecam artykułu.

Co do samej normy i Biorocka.
Obowiązującą normą zharmonizowaną na terenie UE jest norma EN 12566-3:2005+A2:2013. Polski Komitet Normalizacyjny uznał tę normę jako PN-EN 12566-3+A2:2013-10. 

Każdy producent na terenie UE robiąc certyfikat na zgodność z EN 12566-3:2005+A2:2013 uzyskuje automatycznie zgodność z normami wydanymi w pozostałych krajach członkowskich, które tę normę uznały – jest to kwestia odpowiednio przygotowanej deklaracji właściwości użytkowych na rynek danego kraju. 

Także Biorock robiąc certyfikat na zgodność z EN 12566-3:2005+A2:2013 automatycznie ma zgodność z PN-EN 12566-3+A2:2013-10. 
Wystąp do dystrybutora – zapewne Ci udostępnią aktualna deklarację.

----------


## Hipopotam

> Także Biorock robiąc certyfikat na zgodność z EN 12566-3:2005+A2:2013 automatycznie ma zgodność z PN-EN 12566-3+A2:2013-10. 
> Wystąp do dystrybutora – zapewne Ci udostępnią aktualna deklarację.


Wybacz, ale to dość dziwne, żeby kluczowa informacja, że oczyszczalnia spełnia wymogi przepisów, była dostępna na specjalne wystąpienie do dystrybutora :jaw drop: 
Dotąd sądziłam, że strony internetowe dystrybutorów są kanałem informowania. Zresztą na na angl stronie też nie ma informacji o tej normie. Chyba, że to zbyt sekretna informacja. Także inni producenci w tym temacie grzeszą. Np. dziś patrzyłam na aquamatic i tam dumnie chwalą się nieaktualnymi normami.

Problem jest dość poważny, bo jak ja rozumiem formalności, to zgłaszam budowę oczyszczalni do architektury, a miesiąc przed uruchomieniem oczyszczalni zgłaszam to w wydziale środowiska i dołączam certyfikat. Czyli może mieć miejsce sytuacja, że stawiam oczyszczalnię a potem wydział środowiska mi jej nie dopuści do użytkowania??? To jest wkurzające. Zwłaszcza przerzucenie odpowiedzialności na inwestora i możliwość oferowania w handlu oczyszczalni nie spełniających norm jako oczyszczalni. Nie wiem jak jest z Biorockiem, ale na pewno nie będę do nich pisać bo to ich nomen omen g...niany interes.
Aga

----------


## Beja

> Nie wiem jak jest z Biorockiem, ale na pewno nie będę do nich pisać bo to ich nomen omen g...niany interes.
> Aga


Ty tak cały dom budujesz? Nie zadzwonisz, nie zapytasz, tylko czytasz stronę internetową i jak spełnia twoje kryteria, to kupujesz w ciemno? No cóż, można i tak, ale trochę to dziecinne - obrazić się na produkt.

Sprzedawca ma obowiązek dostarczyć ci wraz z produktem Deklarację Własności Użytkowych, ale nie ma obowiązku ogłaszania jej na stronie internetowej. Dla mnie jest to sprawą dość normalną, że proszę sprzedawcę o różne informacje o produkcie - jak wchodzę do sklepu, to postępuję tak samo.

----------


## Hipopotam

> Ty tak cały dom budujesz? Nie zadzwonisz, nie zapytasz, tylko czytasz stronę internetową i jak spełnia twoje kryteria, to kupujesz w ciemno? No cóż, można i tak, ale trochę to dziecinne - obrazić się na produkt.


Dziecinne to jest chowanie się sprzedawcy za potrójną gardą. Chcesz poznać cenę - napisz. Chcesz poznać wykonawców - napisz. Chcesz dane oczyszczalni - napisz.... Napisałabym, ale okazało się, że muszę podać, nazwisko, adres, telefon etc. Nie znoszę wyłudzania danych osobowych. Jakoś inny sprzedawca na email jeszcze tego samego dnia przysłał mi certyfikat i dokumentację techniczną. A deklaracją zgodności, Beja, to ja sobie mogę wiesz co...

Natomiast przyjrzyjmy się witrynie Aquatech. Oferują 5 typów oczyszczalni. Przy każdej w opisie jest graficzka z normą o którą pytam. Ale już w opisie tekstowym podane są inne normy i ogólnikowe posiadanie "deklaracji zgodności" z normami europejskimi. Dopiero przy konstrukcjach Vasa SBR i The One SBR jest wwprost napisane "zgodność z normą PN EN 12566-3+A2:2013". Ciekawe skąd różnica w opisach? :big tongue:  Przy tym ich konstrukcje Argo i Terra są bliżniakami Biorocka i tej zgodności nie mają.

Zaczynam podejrzewać, że po prostu nie mają, bo ich konstrukcja, jak się zastanowić, to nieszczelne szambo z przesączaniem rzadkiego przez worki z wełną mineralną wprost w ziemię.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Dziecinne to jest chowanie się sprzedawcy za potrójną gardą. Chcesz poznać cenę - napisz. Chcesz poznać wykonawców - napisz. Chcesz dane oczyszczalni - napisz....


Polityka tajemniczości w Biorocku też jest dla mnie niezrozumiała ale firma ma do tego prawo. 



> Natomiast przyjrzyjmy się witrynie Aquatech. Oferują 5 typów oczyszczalni. Przy każdej w opisie jest graficzka z normą o którą pytam. Ale już w opisie tekstowym podane są inne normy i ogólnikowe posiadanie "deklaracji zgodności" z normami europejskimi. Dopiero przy konstrukcjach Vasa SBR i The One SBR jest wwprost napisane "zgodność z normą PN EN 12566-3+A2:2013". Ciekawe skąd różnica w opisach? Przy tym ich konstrukcje Argo i Terra są bliżniakami Biorocka i tej zgodności nie mają.


Przywołana przez Ciebie firma „podpatrzyła” trochę więcej niż Biorocka. One2celan firmy Graf też został skopiowany z technologii i nawet oryginalna nazwa się spodobała. Obudowy technologiczne Wobet-Hydret też zostały docenione. Aquatech nie jest pierwszy, który kopiuje inne rozwiązania. Są kraje słynne z takiego zachowania i się dobrze mają. Jednak takie zachowanie i działanie danego produktu (lub brak działania) zawsze weryfikuje rynek.




> Zaczynam podejrzewać, że po prostu nie mają, bo ich konstrukcja, jak się zastanowić, to nieszczelne szambo z przesączaniem rzadkiego przez worki z wełną mineralną wprost w ziemię.


Nie wiem którą firmę masz na myśli. Jeżeli chodzi o Biorocka to nie chce mi się wierzyć, że międzynarodowa firma wprowadza do obrotu wyroby niezgodnie z przepisami. Poza badaniami w jednostce notyfikowanej Biorock zrobił badania umożliwiajcie wejście na poszczególne rynki m.in. Niemczech i mają zrobione badania w Dibt,. Także nie ryzykuje się tak zainwestowanych pieniędzy aby wprowadzać nielegalnie do obrotu wyroby w Polsce. 

Jeżeli chodzi o Aquatech – to byłaś na stronie, sama znalazłaś „nieścisłości”. Ja się nie chce wypowiadać.

----------


## Hipopotam

> Nie wiem którą firmę masz na myśli. Jeżeli chodzi o Biorocka to nie chce mi się wierzyć, że międzynarodowa firma wprowadza do obrotu wyroby niezgodnie z przepisami. Poza badaniami w jednostce notyfikowanej Biorock zrobił badania umożliwiajcie wejście na poszczególne rynki m.in. Niemczech i mają zrobione badania w Dibt,. Także nie ryzykuje się tak zainwestowanych pieniędzy aby wprowadzać nielegalnie do obrotu wyroby w Polsce.


Akurat ryzyko wprowadzania czegokolwiek na rynek polski, niezależnie o własności użytkowych, to jest najmniejszy problem. A jeszcze jak będzie miało jakikolwiek "certyfikat" z Zachodu to już w ogóle.
Nie zamierzam twierdzić, że Biorock nie przeszedł stosownych badań i że jest świetny. Tylko, że to jest specyficzna konstrukcja filtracyjna o stale pogarszających się parametrach. Nie znam procedur badawczych, ale pewnie trwają kilka miesięcy na "świeżej" konstrukcji. Konstrukcja Biorocka i jemu podobna to klasyczny filtr mechaniczny. Jak w każdym mechanicznym i w nim występują elementy filtracji biologicznej dzięki namnażającym się organizmom. Dzięki wielkości i przepustowości świeżego złoża przez pierwszy dajmy na to rok wszystko działa świetnie. Potem namnażająca się błona organiczna, która potrafi przytkać centymetrowe otwory zraszacza w kilka/naście miesięcy, tak samo zaczyna zatykać i samo złoże. Objętość filtracyjna maleje, a woda jak to woda zaczyna wybierać tylko najmniej oporne kanały przepływu. W pozostałych częściach złoża przepływ zaczyna być minimalny, natlenienie spada, tworzą się obszary beztlenowe itd. Każdy akwarysta wie ,że filtr mechaniczno-biologiczny trzeba przemyć raz na pół roku-rok, albo okaże się że jest tam tylko jeden wielki syf. Oczywiście producent mówi, żeby po 10 latach przemyć worki, ale mniemam wątpić, i mniemam sądzić, że aby utrzymać "fabryczną" skuteczność tego filtra powinno się go przepłukać co dwa lata (tylko że kto by wtedy to kupił?). I to miałam na myśli wyzłośliwiając się troszkę, że ta konstrukcja to "nieszczelne szambo" z usuwaniem rzadkiego przez worki wełny mineralnej. 
Z drugiej strony, z punktu widzenia klienta, który ma mieć mola z głowy, co go obchodzi czy po paru latach oczyszczalnia trzyma parametry? W kraju drenażówek to i tak, może nie mercedes, ale przynajmniej toyota (to nie jest zaproszenie do dyskusji motoryzacyjnej :smile: )

----------


## Alekko

> Każde urządzenie się starzeje. Guma w dyfuzorach twardnieje, a osad zatyka w nim otworki. Membrany w dmuchawach pękają, filtry się zapychają, elektromagnes się zużywa, zaworki tracą szczelność, ogólna wydajność spada. Normalne, ale jakoś nikt się tym nie interesuje. Podaje się tylko roczny koszt zużycia prądu, i to czasem zaniżony.


Ciekawy temat, ale bez instrukcji montażu oraz warunków gwarancji  tej oczyszczalni to temat o niczym, oprócz wytykania wad w każdym innym rozwiązaniu. Gdzie na stronie z biorockiem można przeczytać taką instrukcję i warunki gwarancji ? Czy ktoś ma takie papiery ?

----------


## Beja

> Ciekawy temat, ale bez instrukcji montażu oraz warunków gwarancji  tej oczyszczalni to temat o niczym, oprócz wytykania wad w każdym innym rozwiązaniu. Gdzie na stronie z biorockiem można przeczytać taką instrukcję i warunki gwarancji ? Czy ktoś ma takie papiery ?


Ty zdaje się masz Bioekocenta? Gdzie na stronie Centroplastu jest instrukcja montażu, eksploatacji i warunki gwarancji? Skąd je pobierałeś przed zakupem?
Ja poprosiłem o instrukcję Biorocka i ją dostałem.

----------


## Hipopotam

> To miło, że porusza Pani ten temat, bo daje mi to okazję do powiedzenia, że podłoże Biorock Media jest objęte 10-letnią gwarancją producenta i nie ma mowy o jego płukaniu co dwa lata ani co dziesięć lat. To jest nieprawdziwa informacja i proszę tak nie pisać. Po prostu nie ma takiej potrzeby. Płucze się filtr mechaniczny w osadniku, ewentualnie systemy rozprowadzania ścieków po złożu, ale nie samo złoże.



Cytuję fragment instrukcji przekazany przez jednego z forumowiczów:
Raz do roku nale#y wykonac nastepujace czynnosci:
- wyjac i oczyscic filtr odpływu z osadnika wstepnego
- sprawdzic grubosc warstw ko#ucha i osadu w osadniku 
- oczyscic rury rozsaczajace scieki w module BIOROCK,
- sprawdzic i ewentualnie poprawic uło#enie górnej warstwy zło#a, *w przypadku
zabrudzenia – wypłukac,*
- wyjac i oczyscic pompe scieków oczyszczonych, jesli jest zamontowana.

Co do 10 lat gwarancji instrukcja mówi, że gwarancja obowiązuje tylko wtedy, jeżeli corocznego przeglądu dokonuje autoryzowany przedstawiciel lub instalator Biorocka (za instrukcją angielską). Jest to zapewne i dość uciążliwe i kosztowne, ale gwarancja na pewno jest warta tego kosztu, bo wymiana złoża kosztuje tyle co niejedna oczyszczalnia.





> Biorock Media jest nieco innym materiałem, w którym mamy raczej do czynienia z przesączaniem ścieków, a na pewno nie z ich spływaniem w dół, a więc nie ma mowy o wytwarzaniu tzw. ścieżek szybkiej migracji. Jest to w większym stopniu odtworzenie warunków panujących w glebie. Gdyby działo się tak, jak Pani to widzi, każdy las po 10 latach przestałby wchłaniać wodę, bo ilość materii organicznej spadajęcej na glebę wielokrotnie przewyższa ładunki przyjmowane przez Biorock Media.


Proszę o rozwinięcie kwestii różnicy między przesączaniem się, a spływaniem w dół.
Porównanie do lasu nietrafione, raczej należałoby to porównać do złoża w drenażówce, które potrafi się miejscami powoli zapychać zanieczyszczeniami i materią organiczną w miarę czasu. Oczywiście w Biorocku zjawisko to jest nieco ograniczone mechanicznym filtrem odpływu z pierwszego zbiornika, ale oczywistym jest, że z czasem występuje i ogranicza pojemność filtracyjną złoża. W wątku Ranking Oczyszczalni dużo o tym było po ilu latach i co robić, była poruszana kwestia płukania części, albo całego złoża a nawet wymiany. Szczegółów nie pamiętam, i na pewno zależy to od obciążeń konkretnej oczyszczalni, fachowości corocznego serwisu, indywidualnego składu ścieków etc. 




> Pisze Pani "to nie może działać", a oczyszczalnie Biorock są produkowane od 1986 roku i to w coraz większej ilości. Liczba podróbek i klonów tego rozwiązania raczej świadczy o jego skuteczności. Nie kopiuje się kiepskich urządzeń.


A wie Pan od ilu lat produkuje się drenażówki, ile jest tego klonów, i jakie ilości się sprzedaje? Całkowicie nietrafiony argument.
Poza tym, ja nie piszę "to nie może działać", tylko że jest to konstrukcja o pogarszających się z wiekiem właściwościach. I nawet w instrukcji stoi jak wół, że nawet jak woda na wylocie zajeżdża amoniakiem, to jest ok.

Przy tym, jest w tejże instrukcji obszerny akapit, że może też być problem z mętnością i osadem czy kolorem i wtedy należy pędzić do laboratorium, co może skończyć się w dobrym przypadku płukaniem złoża, a w złym jego wymianą. Podobnego rodzaju problemy w innych konstrukcjach są prostsze do wyeliminowania.
Aga

----------


## Alekko

> Ty zdaje się masz Bioekocenta? Gdzie na stronie Centroplastu jest instrukcja montażu, eksploatacji i warunki gwarancji? Skąd je pobierałeś przed zakupem?
> Ja poprosiłem o instrukcję Biorocka i ją dostałem.


No ja przed zakupem nie byłem, aż taki obrotny i wszystkich papierów nie miałem. Pokazali mi co kupuję i wytłumaczyli co i jak się montuje. Jak bym wiedział tyle co teraz to może dłużej się bym nad tym zastanowił, ale to nie oznacza, ze bym kupił co innego. Mam to zakopane i teraz trzeba pilnować jak działa. Po to jest forum, że mogę powiedzieć komuś co o tym sądzę i jakie mam doświadczenia, a nie gadać jaki jest to super i bez prądu. Widzisz tam chyba tylko technologię, a to nie wszystko. Najpierw twardy zbiornik, a potem warunki gwarancji i dopiero dalej jest technologia.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Witam wszystkich,

Mam prośbę o dokładniejsze wytłumaczenie różnicy pomiędzy spływaniem/opływaniem a przesączaniem  :smile: 
Z tego co wiem bardzo ważna zwłaszcza w złożach zraszanych jest wysokość złoża oraz powierzchnia właściwa na której może stworzyć się błona biologiczna. Owszem najlepiej jak ścieki będą bardzo równomiernie opływać kształtki/podłoże, natomiast jak to się ma do Biorock Media?

Technik_b - wspominasz w swojej wypowiedzi, że Biorock Media to bardziej podobne/odtworzenie warunków gruntowych - OK, jak mamy złoże żwirowe to ono z czasem się zakolamtuje, wiadomo błona będzie przyrastać, obrywać się, przystać itp, aż wszystko się pozakleja bo nie ma gdzie odpłynąć. Jak to wygląda w Biorock? Co dzieje się z błoną biologiczną? Pytam o to już któryś raz z rzędu i nie dostaje odpowiedzi. Przecież skoro oczyszczane są ścieki w procesach biochemicznych to mikroorganizmów przybywa, inne obumierają itp. - co z tym się dzieje? Czy to się gromadzi w jakimś miejscu w zbiorniku? W jaki sposób jest zabezpieczone aby nie odpłynęło to do odbiornika? Czy może Biorock Media to takie "czary mary", które oczyszcza ścieki, a żadne produkty uboczne przy tym nie powstają. Pytam bo nie znam urządzeń, które nie wytwarzają osadów (nie mówię tutaj o wstępnych). Może w końcu ktoś to wytłumaczy co z tym się dzieje?




> To miło, że porusza Pani ten temat, bo daje mi to okazję do powiedzenia, że podłoże Biorock Media jest objęte 10-letnią gwarancją producenta i nie ma mowy o jego płukaniu co dwa lata ani co dziesięć lat. To jest nieprawdziwa informacja i proszę tak nie pisać. Po prostu nie ma takiej potrzeby. Płucze się filtr mechaniczny w osadniku, ewentualnie systemy rozprowadzania ścieków po złożu, ale nie samo złoże.
> JUż w tym momencie bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź 
> 
> Fachowo (nawet zaskakująco fachowo) opisała Pani wadę typowych złóż zraszanych zbudowanych z typowych materiałów, takich jak np. plastikowe kształtki. Tymczasem Biorock Media jest nieco innym materiałem, w którym mamy raczej do czynienia z przesączaniem ścieków, a na pewno nie z ich spływaniem w dół, a więc nie ma mowy o wytwarzaniu tzw. ścieżek szybkiej migracji. Jest to w większym stopniu odtworzenie warunków panujących w glebie. Gdyby działo się tak, jak Pani to widzi, każdy las po 10 latach przestałby wchłaniać wodę, bo ilość materii organicznej spadajęcej na glebę wielokrotnie przewyższa ładunki przyjmowane przez Biorock Media.
> 
> Porównanie z filtrem w akwarium jest nietrafione. Kontynuując podany przykład - Biorock to warstwa gruntu na dnie lasu, a filtr w akwarium - ten sam grunt na dnie stawu. Brakuje tam stałego dopływu tlenu, który jest warunkiem prawidłowego działania takiej oczyszczalni jak Biorock.
> 
> Pisze Pani "to nie może działać", a oczyszczalnie Biorock są produkowane od 1986 roku i to w coraz większej ilości. Liczba podróbek i klonów tego rozwiązania raczej świadczy o jego skuteczności. Nie kopiuje się kiepskich urządzeń.
> 
> Każde urządzenie się starzeje. Guma w dyfuzorach twardnieje, a osad zatyka w nim otworki. Membrany w dmuchawach pękają, filtry się zapychają, elektromagnes się zużywa, zaworki tracą szczelność, ogólna wydajność spada. Normalne, ale jakoś nikt się tym nie interesuje. Podaje się tylko roczny koszt zużycia prądu, i to czasem zaniżony.

----------


## Alekko

Po oczyszczalniach ze złożem lub mających złoże, potrzebna jest aż taka recyrkulacja osadu ? Wydaje mi się, że jak jest zwykłe napowietrzanie, czyli osad czynny, to jakoś dużo tego idzie z powrotem. Jakbym wsypał do komory z napowietrzaniem pierścienie takie jak w delfinie to lepiej by zadziałało i mniej by szło osadu w recyrkulacji ?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Jakbym wsypał do komory z napowietrzaniem pierścienie takie jak w delfinie to lepiej by zadziałało i mniej by szło osadu w recyrkulacji ?


Przy złożach biologicznych osadu nadmiernego jest mniej niż przy samodzielnym osadzie czynnym ale to dotyczy złóż biologicznych niezanurzonych (zraszanych). 
Porównując bioreaktor ze złożem fluidalnym z samodzielnym osadem czynnym różnica w przyroście osadu nadmiernego jest znikoma ponieważ bioreaktor ze złożem fluidalnym również zawiera swobodnie pływający osad czynny, którego przybywa. Rola złoża fluidalnego jest inna niż redukcja osadu nadmiernego. Ma on mianowicie zwiększyć odporność bioreaktora na nierównomierności w ilości i stężeniu dopływających ścieków.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Proszę o rozwinięcie kwestii różnicy między przesączaniem się, a spływaniem w dół.





> Mam prośbę o dokładniejsze wytłumaczenie różnicy pomiędzy spływaniem/opływaniem a przesączaniem


To może ja spróbuję. 

Wypełnienie złoża zraszanego które posiada np. oczyszczalnia Bioclere z kształtek Hufo o powierzchni właściwej ok. 120 m2/m3 jest przykładem, gdzie ścieki będą* spływały*. Deficyt wody pomiędzy dopływem, a odpływem podczas pierwszego zalewania wynosi tyle ile wody poszło na zwilżenie powierzchni - czyli woda dość szybko pojawi się w odpływie po rozpoczęciu eksploatacji.Woda w złożu tego typu spływa swobodnie. Zbyt swobodnie - dlatego tego typu złoża mają recyrkulację ścieku powodującą wielokrotny przepływ ścieków przez złoże. Takie złoże tworzy lokalne strefy przerostu błony biologicznej, gdzie osad blokuje przepływ i faktycznie jest problem z tzw. kanałowaniem złoża. 

Złoże Biorocka oparte na wełnie mineralnej ma powierzchnię właściwą zapewne kilka tysięcy m2/m3. Złoże o tak dużej powierzchni właściwej ma bardzo duży deficyt wody pomiędzy dopływem, a odpływem czyli dużo wody trzeba wlać aby się na odpływie pokazała. Dlaczego? Ano dlatego, że przy tak dużej powierzchni właściwej bardzo duża część wody jest wiązana przez kapilarność złoża wynikającą z bardzo małej wielkości porów oraz z napięcia powierzchniowego wody. 

Właśnie ta cecha złoża Biorocka skutkuje możliwością braku zasilania oczyszczalni przez kilka miesięcy bez większego wpływu na pracę oczyszczalni (ma tak tylko ten typ oczyszczalni), bo złoże utrzymuje optymalne warunki przez długi okres dla mikroorganizmów. Przepływ przez to złoże można porównać do przepływu wody przez gąbkę. Zanim woda zacznie wypływać spodem gąbki wypełnione zostają najpierw wszystkie pory. Czyli ma duży deficyt na początku. Jak odetniemy dopływ wody to z gąbki wody będzie bardzo niewiele wypływało i po chwili całkowicie przestanie lecieć, pozostając wewnątrz – ta sama kapilarność porów gąbki i napięcie powierzchniowe wody. Każda kolejna porcja wody ma tendencję do rozlewania się po całej objętości gąbki (złoża). W takim układzie kanałowanie złoża nie występuje. Taki przepływ można przyrównać do *przesączania się* – tak jak to określił technik.b. Na pewno nie jest to swobodne spływanie.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Co dzieje się z błoną biologiczną? Pytam o to już któryś raz z rzędu i nie dostaje odpowiedzi. Przecież skoro oczyszczane są ścieki w procesach biochemicznych to mikroorganizmów przybywa, inne obumierają itp. - co z tym się dzieje? Czy to się gromadzi w jakimś miejscu w zbiorniku? W jaki sposób jest zabezpieczone aby nie odpłynęło to do odbiornika? Czy może Biorock Media to takie "czary mary", które oczyszcza ścieki, a żadne produkty uboczne przy tym nie powstają. Pytam bo nie znam urządzeń, które nie wytwarzają osadów (nie mówię tutaj o wstępnych). Może w końcu ktoś to wytłumaczy co z tym się dzieje?


Faktycznie Artur któryś raz o to pytasz.
Kiedyś tez mnie to zastanawiało i policzyłem sobie złoże Biorocka jako złoże biologiczne. Okazuje się, że złoże Biorocka jest przewymiarowane i to sporo. 

Nie wiedziałem jak to sobie wytłumaczyć, bo przecież nie ma producentów na świecie, którzy dają coś za darmo – w tym przypadku większy zbiornik i więcej złoża niż wychodzi z zapotrzebowania technologicznego.

Rozwiązanie zagadki. Złoże Biorocka ma właściwości fizycznego cedzenia czyli błona nadmierna trafiająca do strefy niższej nie ma możliwości wypłynięcia z bioreaktora, tak jak ma to miejsce przy typowych złożach zraszanych, gdzie jest po złożu osadnik wtórny. 

Natomiast w niższych strefach przewymiarowanego Biorocka błona nadmierna przechodzi w tryb odżywiania endogennego. I po zagadce. 

Dodatkowo pamiętaj również o tym, że przyrost biomasy na złożach jest mniejszy o ok. 40% w porównaniu do swobodnego osadu czynnego.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Owszem, przyrost biomasy jest mniejszy w złożach, ale chyba nie tyle co podajesz. Czytałem w literaturze, że od 25-30%, więc nawet jeśli jest 30% mniej, nawet niech będzie 40% mniej jak piszesz, to co dzieje się z resztą? Bez względu czy jest to Biorock Media czy każde inne złoże biomasa przyrasta i tyle, z nadmiarem coś musi się dziać. Nawet jeśli jest to cedzenie i wykorzystanie przez odżywianie endogenne to nie wierzę w dalszym ciagu, że nic tam nie wypływa, że nic się nie zbiera itp.
Jesli byłoby tak jak piszesz, że pozostaje to na poszczególnych warstwach (bez względu czy jest przewymiarowane czy też nie) to zawsze groziłoby to zakolamtowaniem i teoria o braku konieczności czyszczenia/płukania upada. Pytałem o to już kilkukrotnie, zadawałem pytanie Technikowi_b, ale odpowiedzi nie dostałem nigdy. Dla mnie to zagadka, myślę że dla wielu także, albo też nikt się nad tym nie zastanawiał. Skoro jest to tak cudowna technologia, nawet przy przewymairowaniu to ja wszędzie na świecie instalował bym tylko to, budował komunalne oczyszczalnie na bazie złoża Biorock Media bo tam dodatkowej biomasy nie ma lub jest jej na tyle mało, że raz na 10-20 lat ktoś to przepłucze i będzie OK. Zobacz, zniknął by problem osadów. Weź taką Czajkę, przecież tam dziennie wywozi się masy osadu z oczyszczalni, a gdyby wykorzystać Biorock Media tylko w wersji MAXI to tych kosztów by nie było  :smile: 
Szczerze mówiąc to chciałbym obejrzec funkcjonowanie takich oczyszczalni po 2 latach, może wtedy coś by mi się wyjaśniło. 




> Faktycznie Artur któryś raz o to pytasz.
> Kiedyś tez mnie to zastanawiało i policzyłem sobie złoże Biorocka jako złoże biologiczne. Okazuje się, że złoże Biorocka jest przewymiarowane i to sporo. 
> 
> Nie wiedziałem jak to sobie wytłumaczyć, bo przecież nie ma producentów na świecie, którzy dają coś za darmo – w tym przypadku większy zbiornik i więcej złoża niż wychodzi z zapotrzebowania technologicznego.
> 
> Rozwiązanie zagadki. Złoże Biorocka ma właściwości fizycznego cedzenia czyli błona nadmierna trafiająca do strefy niższej nie ma możliwości wypłynięcia z bioreaktora, tak jak ma to miejsce przy typowych złożach zraszanych, gdzie jest po złożu osadnik wtórny. 
> 
> Natomiast w niższych strefach przewymiarowanego Biorocka błona nadmierna przechodzi w tryb odżywiania endogennego. I po zagadce. 
> 
> Dodatkowo pamiętaj również o tym, że przyrost biomasy na złożach jest mniejszy o ok. 40% w porównaniu do swobodnego osadu czynnego.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Wszystko w porządku to co piszesz, ale dobrze wiesz, że ścieki po osadniku zawierają jeszcze sporo zawiesiny i ona oprócz wykorzystania przez mikroorganizmy do swoich procesów życiowych jest gdzies odkładana. Skoro osiada to na gąbkach/ wełnie to kwestia czasu kiedy wszystko zakleisz, część na 100% pojawi się w odpływie. 




> To może ja spróbuję. 
> 
> Wypełnienie złoża zraszanego które posiada np. oczyszczalnia Bioclere z kształtek Hufo o powierzchni właściwej ok. 120 m2/m3 jest przykładem, gdzie ścieki będą* spływały*. Deficyt wody pomiędzy dopływem, a odpływem podczas pierwszego zalewania wynosi tyle ile wody poszło na zwilżenie powierzchni - czyli woda dość szybko pojawi się w odpływie po rozpoczęciu eksploatacji.Woda w złożu tego typu spływa swobodnie. Zbyt swobodnie - dlatego tego typu złoża mają recyrkulację ścieku powodującą wielokrotny przepływ ścieków przez złoże. Takie złoże tworzy lokalne strefy przerostu błony biologicznej, gdzie osad blokuje przepływ i faktycznie jest problem z tzw. kanałowaniem złoża. 
> 
> Złoże Biorocka oparte na wełnie mineralnej ma powierzchnię właściwą zapewne kilka tysięcy m2/m3. Złoże o tak dużej powierzchni właściwej ma bardzo duży deficyt wody pomiędzy dopływem, a odpływem czyli dużo wody trzeba wlać aby się na odpływie pokazała. Dlaczego? Ano dlatego, że przy tak dużej powierzchni właściwej bardzo duża część wody jest wiązana przez kapilarność złoża wynikającą z bardzo małej wielkości porów oraz z napięcia powierzchniowego wody. 
> 
> Właśnie ta cecha złoża Biorocka skutkuje możliwością braku zasilania oczyszczalni przez kilka miesięcy bez większego wpływu na pracę oczyszczalni (ma tak tylko ten typ oczyszczalni), bo złoże utrzymuje optymalne warunki przez długi okres dla mikroorganizmów. Przepływ przez to złoże można porównać do przepływu wody przez gąbkę. Zanim woda zacznie wypływać spodem gąbki wypełnione zostają najpierw wszystkie pory. Czyli ma duży deficyt na początku. Jak odetniemy dopływ wody to z gąbki wody będzie bardzo niewiele wypływało i po chwili całkowicie przestanie lecieć, pozostając wewnątrz – ta sama kapilarność porów gąbki i napięcie powierzchniowe wody. Każda kolejna porcja wody ma tendencję do rozlewania się po całej objętości gąbki (złoża). W takim układzie kanałowanie złoża nie występuje. Taki przepływ można przyrównać do *przesączania się* – tak jak to określił technik.b. Na pewno nie jest to swobodne spływanie.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Po 4 latach nadal wypływa z mojego Biorocka to, co na początku. Niestety nie sprawdzę czy coś się osadziło bo odpływ jest 2m pod ziemią a od niego potem jeszcze 10 metrów rury drenażowej zasypanej żwirem. Na końcu nadal mam przezroczystą bezwonną ciecz. Od góry złoże wygląda prawie jak nowe, nie chce mi się go ruszać, żeby sprawdzić. Z tego co pamiętam, producent najpierw zalecał wymianę złoża co 8 lat, potem było co 12. Teraz nie wiem ile jest.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Bez względu czy jest to Biorock Media czy każde inne złoże biomasa przyrasta i tyle, z nadmiarem coś musi się dziać. Nawet jeśli jest to cedzenie i wykorzystanie przez odżywianie endogenne to nie wierzę w dalszym ciagu, że nic tam nie wypływa, że nic się nie zbiera itp.
> Jesli byłoby tak jak piszesz, że pozostaje to na poszczególnych warstwach (bez względu czy jest przewymiarowane czy też nie) to zawsze groziłoby to zakolamtowaniem i teoria o braku konieczności czyszczenia/płukania upada.


Z tego co się orientuję jesteś zwolennikiem SBRów. Wiec wytłumaczę Ci to na ich przykładzie.

Wyobraź sobie, że za pierwszym typowym przydomowym SBRem jest kolejny reaktor SBR (już bez osadnika) do którego trafiają ścieki oczyszczone w tym pierwszym oraz osad nadmierny z pierwszego SBRa. Czy tam wytworzy się osad czynny. Oczywiście. Znikoma zawartość zanieczyszczeń ze ścieków oczyszczonych oraz osad nadmierny będą stanowiły wystarczająca ilość zanieczyszczeń organicznych. Czy ten osad w SBR nr 2 będzie przyrastał na tyle aby wytworzyć osad nadmierny? Z oczywistych względów przyrost osadu będzie mniejszy niż w SBR 1 ale przyjmijmy, że ten przyrost w SBR2 będzie na tyle wystarczający by nadmierne ilości tego osadu wytworzyć. No to za SBR 2 postawmy kolejny SBR nr 3 (też bez osadnika) do którego ponownie odprowadzimy oczyszczony ściek (w zasadzie wodę) z SBR 2 oraz ten nadmierny osad z SBR2. Czy w SBR 3 powstanie osad – zapewne tak ale na pewno już nie w takich ilościach aby wytworzyć osad nadmierny. Osad będzie tam się odżywiał endogennie (wegetował). Będzie, ale bez przyrostu powodującego jego nadmiar. Podstawy biotechnologii mówią, że zanim organizmy zaczną się rozmnażać muszą zapewnić sobie warunki do przetrwania. Rozmnażanie jest dopiero po potrzebie wyżywienia.

W układzie trzech SBRów nie masz osadu nadmiernego. Dolne warstwy Biorocka są trzecim SBRem





> Pytałem o to już kilkukrotnie, zadawałem pytanie Technikowi_b, ale odpowiedzi nie dostałem nigdy. Dla mnie to zagadka, myślę że dla wielu także, albo też nikt się nad tym nie zastanawiał. Skoro jest to tak cudowna technologia, nawet przy przewymairowaniu to ja wszędzie na świecie instalował bym tylko to, budował komunalne oczyszczalnie na bazie złoża Biorock Media bo tam dodatkowej biomasy nie ma lub jest jej na tyle mało, że raz na 10-20 lat ktoś to przepłucze i będzie OK. Zobacz, zniknął by problem osadów. Weź taką Czajkę, przecież tam dziennie wywozi się masy osadu z oczyszczalni, a gdyby wykorzystać Biorock Media tylko w wersji MAXI to tych kosztów by nie było


Dlaczego tak się nie robi na oczyszczalniach? Ponieważ każdy sposób usuwania osadów na drodze endogennego odżywiania (bezprądowy lub prądowy) jest procesem generującym koszty – zarówno inwestycyjne jak i eksploatacyjne. Ekonomiczniejsza jest beztlenowa obróbka osadów i wytwarzanie metanu – i tak się to robi na dużych oczyszczalniach. 

A dlaczego nie stosuje się na dużych oczyszczalniach złóż zraszanych? Bo ta technologia wymaga większej powierzchni zabudowy w porównaniu do osadu czynnego. Ponadto im większa oczyszczalnia tym technologia przepływowa jest bardziej skuteczna. Dlatego Czajka to chyba zły pomysł. Chociaż jak namówisz Warszawiaków na zmianę technologii to Biorock zapewne Tobie „działę” odpali  :wink:

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Po 4 latach nadal wypływa z mojego Biorocka to, co na początku. Niestety nie sprawdzę czy coś się osadziło bo odpływ jest 2m pod ziemią a od niego potem jeszcze 10 metrów rury drenażowej zasypanej żwirem. Na końcu nadal mam przezroczystą bezwonną ciecz. Od góry złoże wygląda prawie jak nowe, nie chce mi się go ruszać, żeby sprawdzić. Z tego co pamiętam, producent najpierw zalecał wymianę złoża co 8 lat, potem było co 12. Teraz nie wiem ile jest.


I tego typu wypowiedzi są najlepszym dowodem działania tego typu technologii. Zadowolony klient jest argumentem nie do podważenia przez sceptyków tej technologii. W zasadzie nie technologii a Biorocka, bo są podróbki tyle, że już nie tak skuteczne.

----------


## Hipopotam

> Kiedyś tez mnie to zastanawiało i policzyłem sobie złoże Biorocka jako złoże biologiczne. Okazuje się, że złoże Biorocka jest przewymiarowane i to sporo. 
> 
> Nie wiedziałem jak to sobie wytłumaczyć, bo przecież nie ma producentów na świecie, którzy dają coś za darmo – w tym przypadku większy zbiornik i więcej złoża niż wychodzi z zapotrzebowania technologicznego.
> 
> Rozwiązanie zagadki. Złoże Biorocka ma właściwości fizycznego cedzenia czyli błona nadmierna trafiająca do strefy niższej nie ma możliwości wypłynięcia z bioreaktora, tak jak ma to miejsce przy typowych złożach zraszanych, gdzie jest po złożu osadnik wtórny. 
> 
> Natomiast w niższych strefach przewymiarowanego Biorocka błona nadmierna przechodzi w tryb odżywiania endogennego. I po zagadce.


To wygląda całkiem logicznie. Przy czym uwaga, że nie ma producentów, którzy dają coś za darmo, też się w tej logice mieści. Rzeczywiście nie dają, bo Biorock kosztuje 2-3 razy więcej niż inne oczyszczalnie na podobną liczbę użytkowników.
Mam tylko wątpliwości do tego przesączania się/ cedzenia. Jeżeli to się dzieje jak w gąbce (w przybliżeniu) to czy ta błona nadmierna miałaby możliwość przesączania się do strefy niższej czy to jednak by po prostu nie "zarosło"? I co z dostępem tlenu. Spodziewałabym się raczej luźniejszej struktury
Mamy tu od użytkownika potwierdzenie zalecenia wymiany złoża co określony czas. Czy nie jest więc tak, że jak ta oczyszczalnia jest mocno przewymiarowana, to dzieje się w niej to wszystko o co ją podejrzewamy, tyle że trwa to bardzo długo. I załóżmy co 8 lat wg instrukcji wymieniamy złoże, co w 2011 kosztowało 3500zł. Można by może zrobić nie tak przewymiarowany reaktor, i wymianę złoża co dwa lata, ale wtedy co dwa lata wymiana kosztowałaby (proporcjonalnie) 900zł. Ale to już by marnie marketingowo wyglądało i burzyło cały wizerunek bezobsługowości i bezkosztowności tej oczyszczalni. A tak to można gładko klienta przekonać w stylu, Panie może za 10 lat, a może Pan tylko przepłucze, a u konkurencji to co dwa lata będzie Pan musiał membranę wymienić.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Mam tylko wątpliwości do tego przesączania się/ cedzenia. Jeżeli to się dzieje jak w gąbce (w przybliżeniu) to czy ta błona nadmierna miałaby możliwość przesączania się do strefy niższej czy to jednak by po prostu nie "zarosło"? I co z dostępem tlenu. Spodziewałabym się raczej luźniejszej struktury
> Mamy tu od użytkownika potwierdzenie zalecenia wymiany złoża co określony czas. Czy nie jest więc tak, że jak ta oczyszczalnia jest mocno przewymiarowana, to dzieje się w niej to wszystko o co ją podejrzewamy, tyle że trwa to bardzo długo.


W kształtkach np. Hufo, gdzie pory są duże na kilka cm, wielkość kawałków wypłukiwanej błony jest proporcjonalna do wielkości porów. W przypadku złoża z wełny mineralnej występują mikropory wewnątrz jej struktury oraz bardzo małe pory pomiędzy poszczególnymi „kostkami” złoża. Dlatego kawałki wypłukiwanej błony są bardzo niewielkich rozmiarów i bardzo szybko ulegają rozkładowi. Dodatkowo częsta zmienność warunków (zwłaszcza pod względem natlenienia) w samym złożu w wyniku zmiennego dopływu ścieków nie dopuszcza do nadmiernego rozrostu jednego typu mikroorganizmów np. aerobowych lub anaerobowych.

Wiecie, nie jestem pracownikiem Biorocka. Moje przypuszczenia opieram wyłącznie na posiadanej wiedzy i domysłach z niej wynikających. Ale czy  dowodem skutecznego działania oczyszczalni nie są słowa CodeSnipper, który beztrosko użytkuje tą oczyszczalnię już od 4 lat? Czy nie o to powinno chodzić w eksploatacji oczyszczalni z punktu widzenia użytkownika? Spójrzcie jakie zagwozdki trapią np. użytkowników MBBR Delfina albo innych oczyszczalni z regulowanymi ręcznie zaworami opisywane na innych tematach tego forum. Biorock co prawda kosztuje, ale z tego co się orientuję nie jest to już taki koszt jak przy pierwszej wersji tej oczyszczalni. Wiec różnica w cenie nie jest już krotnością, a raczej poniżej 50% - zależy które oczyszczalnie porównujemy. 

Natomiast polskie podróbki – no cóż… Biorock robi ten i tylko ten typ oczyszczalni od dziesiątek lat. Polskie zamienniki są robione od niedawna i patrząc na konstrukcję odnoszę wrażenia, że ciągle się uczą tego typu technologii

----------


## ArturStadnik

Witam,

Wprawdzie teraz nie mam zbyt wiele czasu aby bardziej szczegółowo odnieść się do Waszych wpisów, ale powiem przekornie trochę "jedna jaskółka wiosny nie czyni" to tak odnośnie CodeSnipper. Czytając wpisy widzę delikatne kluczenie, wg mojej oceny czasem jedno wyklucza drugie. Owszem problemów w oczyszczalniach jest wiele, nie chcę tutaj bronić Delfina czy też Sotralentz itp. bo nie tędy droga. Nie ma idealnych systemów oczyszczania itp. Każdy ma swoje wady i zalety. Problemów w oczyszczalniach Delfina, Sotralentz, Ekopol itp pokazuje się więcej w stosunku do Biorock bo tych urządzeń też zdecydowanie więcej sprzedaje się do samego Biorocka w Polsce. Według mojej oceny procentowo to nawet nie ma co porównywać. Dlatego nie wyolbrzymiał bym tematów, że oczyszczalnie nazwijmy je "napowietrzne" przysparzają dużo większych kłopotów i jest ich zdecydowanie więcej niż u Biorock. Owszem, róznorodność mikroorganizmów jest różna w osadzie, złożu a jeszcze inna w kombinacji tych technologii, ale nie wierzę, że żaden, ale to żaden osad nie powstaje w tym procesie oczyszczania oraz to, że jak powstaje to przy brakach dopływu mikroorganizmy, które tam pozostały będą odżywiały się obumarłą ich częścią i totalnie nic nie wypłynie. Niby wielkośc złoża jest przewymiarowana w Biorock, wydaję mi się, że ona wcale nie jest przewymiarowana, jest taka jak być powinna przy tym materiale. Aby złoże było skuteczne (zwłaszcza zraszane/przesączane, zwał jak zwał) musi być jego odpowiednia powierzchnia właściwa, ale tez i wysokość. Nawet przy bardzo dużej powierzchni właściwej Biorock Media, gdyby jego wysokość była o połowę mniejsza to ścieki przepłynęły by zdecydowanie szybciej i byłyby kiepsko oczyszczone, a tak spokojnie się przesączając mając długą drogę do odpływu. Podczas tej drogi mając jednocześnie kontakt z mikroorganizmami. Wydaję mi się, że to pozostali producenci podróbek (nie biorąc już pod uwagę powierzchni właściwej) stosują zbyt małe wysokości tych złóż co ma zdecydowany wpływ na cenę. Oczywiście, też inne materiały zastosowane itp. Skoro nie powstaje żadna błona, żaden osad to pytam dlaczego producent zaleca wymianę/płukanie złoża np raz na 8 czy 10 lat? (opieram się na tym co któryś z forumowiczów to napisał) No po to aby wypłukać, a jeśli się nie da to wymienić część złoża bo się już nie nadaje. Muszę odgrzebać instrukcje Biorocka i dokładnie doczytać co jest napisane, także poszukać co mówią instrukcje na innych rynkach gdzie sprzedawany jest Biorock. Myślę, że każdy inwestor woolałby ponieść raz w roku ponieść koszty ekspolatacyjne w wysokości 300-500 PLN aniżeli później po 8-10 latach jednorazowo wyrzucić dużą kwotę na wymianę złoża. Owszem jak zrobisz porównaie kosztów w rachunku ciągnionym np. przez 5 lat to Biorock wygra z wszystkimi, a może po 10 latach będzie już inaczej??? Jeszce na koniec wrócę do porównania z komunalką, nawet jak piszesz że system jest droższy o 50% od typowego układu "napowietrzanego" to skoro jest to takie technologiczne "perpetum mobile" to ja będąc na miejscu każdego właściciela oczyszczalnia zdecydowanie wolałbym dołożyć te 50% więcej, ale miałbym spokój z osadem. Zrobiłbym bilans i jeśli z bilansu wynikałoby że ja odrobię tą różnicę na osadzie, z którym muszę coś zrobić to daję głowę, że każdy inwestor wyraziłby zgodę na instalacje takiej oczyszczalni, nawet niech ona zajmuje dwa razy tyle terenu. Chyba jednak tak nie jest bo nie znam przypadków aby w komunalce wykorzystał Biorock Media do oczyszczania ścieków. Myślę, że powód braku recyrkulacji osadów, które tam powstają (bo powstają) jest ijnny, to finanse. Jesli miałbyś dołożyć dodatkowy osadnik wtórny, pompę do recyrkulacji, sterownik itp. to po pierwsze wzrastają koszty samego urządzenia i to nie mało, a po drugie znika fakt praktycznie bezobsługowości, bezprądówki itp. Może odejdę teraz od Biorock, zobacz na BioDisc - tam tez nie ma recyrkulacji w standardzie, jednak po cichu mówi się, że oberwana błona, cały osad wtórny należy raz na jakiś czas recyrkulować do osadnika. Możesz to zrobić swoją pompą, a możesz też zamówić urządzenie z pompą już w standardzie, z tym że to dość drogie urządzenie już bez pompy do recyrkulacji, po dodaniu całego systemu recyrkulacji będzie dużo droższe, bardzo trudne do sprzedania. Nie wiem, ja sobie tylko tak kombinuje, może jest inaczej niż myślę  :smile:  Sorki, że odszedłem na koniec od Biorock  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam, zmykam do pracy  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  dziś Szczecin  :smile:  





> W kształtkach np. Hufo, gdzie pory są duże na kilka cm, wielkość kawałków wypłukiwanej błony jest proporcjonalna do wielkości porów. W przypadku złoża z wełny mineralnej występują mikropory wewnątrz jej struktury oraz bardzo małe pory pomiędzy poszczególnymi „kostkami” złoża. Dlatego kawałki wypłukiwanej błony są bardzo niewielkich rozmiarów i bardzo szybko ulegają rozkładowi. Dodatkowo częsta zmienność warunków (zwłaszcza pod względem natlenienia) w samym złożu w wyniku zmiennego dopływu ścieków nie dopuszcza do nadmiernego rozrostu jednego typu mikroorganizmów np. aerobowych lub anaerobowych.
> 
> Wiecie, nie jestem pracownikiem Biorocka. Moje przypuszczenia opieram wyłącznie na posiadanej wiedzy i domysłach z niej wynikających. Ale czy  dowodem skutecznego działania oczyszczalni nie są słowa CodeSnipper, który beztrosko użytkuje tą oczyszczalnię już od 4 lat? Czy nie o to powinno chodzić w eksploatacji oczyszczalni z punktu widzenia użytkownika? Spójrzcie jakie zagwozdki trapią np. użytkowników MBBR Delfina albo innych oczyszczalni z regulowanymi ręcznie zaworami opisywane na innych tematach tego forum. Biorock co prawda kosztuje, ale z tego co się orientuję nie jest to już taki koszt jak przy pierwszej wersji tej oczyszczalni. Wiec różnica w cenie nie jest już krotnością, a raczej poniżej 50% - zależy które oczyszczalnie porównujemy. 
> 
> Natomiast polskie podróbki – no cóż… Biorock robi ten i tylko ten typ oczyszczalni od dziesiątek lat. Polskie zamienniki są robione od niedawna i patrząc na konstrukcję odnoszę wrażenia, że ciągle się uczą tego typu technologii

----------


## Alekko

Taki biorock to jest droższy, za to klient dostaje to, że jest bez prądu. To ich główne hasło reklamowe. Fajnie brzmi, ale nic nie ma za darmo, więc płaci się więcej. Może tak być jak ktoś ma wyższe zarobki. Biorock, tak jak gąbka do naczyń, jak nowa to się dobrze myje, a jak stara to nie wygląda za dobrze, nie pachnie i trzeba zmienić na nową. Nigdy takiej nie wypłukasz do końca i zawsze coś ciemnego zostanie w środku. Złoże się wymienia tam wymienia, a w innych na osadzie czynnym to na dmuchaw serwis się wydaje. Taniej wychodzą dmuchawy, a takie złoże z biorock, to chyba w worki i do kontenera ze śmieciami, aby po cichu na wysypisko wywieźć, bo inaczej nie ma co z tym zrobić. Ja bym chyba szybciej filtr w gruncie zrobił, niż to kupił.

----------


## Beja

> Może tak być jak ktoś ma wyższe zarobki. Biorock, tak jak gąbka do naczyń, jak nowa to się dobrze myje, a jak stara to nie wygląda za dobrze, nie pachnie i trzeba zmienić na nową. Nigdy takiej nie wypłukasz do końca i zawsze coś ciemnego zostanie w środku.


Widać, że nie wiesz, o czym mówisz. To tak, jakbyś powiedział komuś, kto warzy ser, że musi sobie wszystko wyczyścić i zdezynfekować.
To, co ciebie tak brzydzi - to ciemne i śliskie, to jest esencja złoża biologicznego. Mikroorganizmy, które się osiedliły na podłożu i robią całą czarną pracę przy oczyszczaniu ścieków. Cały złożony zespół żyjątek, które się dopasowały akurat do tego składu ścieków, jaki płynie w tej jednej konkretnej oczyszczalni. Wyczyść je, a będziesz musiał zaczynać wszystko od nowa.

----------


## Hipopotam

> To, co ciebie tak brzydzi - to ciemne i śliskie, to jest esencja złoża biologicznego. Cały złożony zespół żyjątek, które się dopasowały akurat do tego składu ścieków, jaki płynie w tej jednej konkretnej oczyszczalni. Wyczyść je, a będziesz musiał zaczynać wszystko od nowa.


Przekornie mogłabym odpowiedzieć jednym ze sloganów marketingowych Biorocka, że ta oczyszczalnia startuje w 24h, a nawet jak ją trzeba zrestartować to też w 24h.
Próbowałam coś szukać na temat Biorocka i doświadczeń z nim związanych nie tylko na polskich stronach i zadziwiające jest jak mało można znaleźć o firmie, która funkcjonuje rzekomo od 1988 roku. Jednak nie znalazłam żadnej starszej informacji niż 2008r. Strony wszystkich przedstawicielstw w innych krajach na jedno kopyto, żadnych adresów, telefonów, kontaktów, tylko formularze zapytań w internet. Dziwne. I wszędzie ta maniera poufności. Jak dają wyceny, dokumenty itp, to proszą o poufność. Ściśle tajne przez poufne. Może to i zgodne z prawem, jak pisał Czś, ale dla mnie jako klienta niedopuszczalne praktyki.
Złoże Biorocka z jednej strony składa się z gęstych "kulek", które działają na zasadzie nasiąkania/przesiąkania, a jednocześnie przestrzenie między kulkami umożliwiają dobry dostęp i rozprowadzenie tlenu. Czyli tak jak to było tu omawiane. Ale wydaje się oczywiste, że po wytworzeniu się błony biologicznej na kulkach zdolność złoża do nasiąkania i migracji cieczy przez kulki spadnie i że przestrzenie mające ułatwić dostęp tlenu będą też ścieżkami szybszego przepływu. Jeżeli podaż ścieku będzie duża, to szybko przepłynie sobie tymi kanałami, a jeśli powolna, lub po przerwie to zjawisko nasiąkania/przesiąkania będzie występować w większym stopniu. Tak sobie, jako laiczka, wyobrażam, że jak obserwujemy oczyszczony ściek wysączający się ze złoża w jakiś czas po okresie dopływu ścieku, to on ma wysokie parametry, bo miał długi czas kontaktu ze złożem. Ale jak będziemy obserwować oczyszczony ściek przy piku dopływu ścieków, to będzie znacznie gorzej (szybkie przepłynięcie "kanałami" przez nasiąknięte złoże, stąd pewnie stoi w instrukcji, że zapach amoniaku w oczyszczonym ścieku jest dopuszczalny) Myślę, że w miarę upływu lat zjawisko przesiąkania będzie zanikać. Dlatego producent pisze, żeby po ca10 latach wypłukać złoże, a w razie konieczności wymienić.
Możliwe, że sam producent dokładnie nie wie, bo przecież produkuje to właśnie od 10lat, a testuje przez niespełna rok na świeżym złożu. W ostateczności wymieni złoże użytkownikowi, ale w ostateczności, bo przecież promil użytkowników spełni wymóg corocznej konserwacji oczyszczalni przez autoryzowanego przedstawiciela. Poza tym, nawet gdyby, to przecież większość użytkowników działa na zasadzie co z oczu to z serca i niezależnie od parametrów oczyszczania będzie odprowadzać mechanicznie oczyszczony ściek w ziemię. Chyba, że dokumentnie się zapcha. To przepłucze.
Trochę się rozpisałam, ale tak mniej więcej widzę zasadę działania tego produktu, od strony użytkownika. 

Daję link do dyskusji o Biorocku. Jak widać wszędzie te same wątpliwości.
http://www.greenbuilding.co.uk/GBF_F...87/septic-tank

----------


## Beja

> Za chwilę na tym angielskim blogu znajdzie się link do Pani postu, podający go jako potwierdzenie ichniejszych domysłów. I tak w kółko.


Angielskie strony o Biorocku są bardzo twórcze  :smile: 
Pamiętasz jak kilka lat temu ktoś znalazł na angielskiej stronie Biorocka zapis, że nie wolno do niego odprowadzać fusów z kawy?

----------


## Alekko

> Widać, że nie wiesz, o czym mówisz. To tak, jakbyś powiedział komuś, kto warzy ser, że musi sobie wszystko wyczyścić i zdezynfekować.
> To, co ciebie tak brzydzi - to ciemne i śliskie, to jest esencja złoża biologicznego. Mikroorganizmy, które się osiedliły na podłożu i robią całą czarną pracę przy oczyszczaniu ścieków. Cały złożony zespół żyjątek, które się dopasowały akurat do tego składu ścieków, jaki płynie w tej jednej konkretnej oczyszczalni. Wyczyść je, a będziesz musiał zaczynać wszystko od nowa.


Po co ja mam je niby czyścić, skoro ja nie mam takiej oczyszczalni. W mojej Bioekocent jest prościej i może bez tej tony reklam, ale jak mi się zachcę, to mogę zamówić szambowóz i wszystko ze wszystkich komór wybrać. Nie widzę problemów, aby potem od nowa zastosować bakterie, czy osad. O tym czyszczeniu złoża to czytaj to co piszę, czyli jak ktoś będzie musiał je czyścić lub wymienić to będzie miał problem, a osad czynny łatwiejszy jest dla posiadacza oczyszczalni. To że mogę wezwać serwis to wiem, ale płać za wszystko jak wolisz. To że korzyści będą za kilka lat bo się ten większy wydatek spłaci to można pisać o ile nie będziesz tego musiał w środku czyścić lub wymieniać. Jakby dawali gwarancję na złoże tyle ile na zbiornik i jak coś to w ramach tego jego wymiana to może bym w to uwierzył. Tak to reklama i tłumaczenie klientom, że może być lepiej o ile to i tamto będzie spełnione. Wydaje mi się, że czym dłuższa gwarancja to tam jest więcej napisane, aby jej w praktyce nie było. Każdy swoje tyły broni.

----------


## perm

> ...
> Zasadniczo Biorock pracuje w tej samej technologii co tzw. drenażówka - jest to złoże zraszane. Tych drugich oczyszczalni jest w kraju dziesiątki lub setki tysięcy, a więc statystycznie całe to forum powinno być zapchane postami z prośbą o poradę w sprawie zatkanego złoża, a tak nie jest. Sam słyszałem historię opowiedzianą przez pana Profesora z UP we Wrocławiu (chyba - przepraszam p. Profesora!) o kamienicy w tym mieście, która przez 80 lat korzystała z oczyszczalni drenażowej na podwórku - i to od czasów wojny bez żadnego serwisu! Była dobrze zaprojektowana, wykonana i co najważniejsze - dobrze napowietrzana. Zawsze to jest podstawowym warunkiem dobrego działania Biorocka...


Ciekawe jest to co piszesz. Możesz jeszcze, w takim razie napisać po co wydawać kupę kasy na Biorocka? Skoro drenażówki są podobnie bezproblemowe?

----------


## ArturStadnik

Dobre, dobre  :smile:   :smile:  Trafione w punkt  :smile:  




> Ciekawe jest to co piszesz. Możesz jeszcze, w takim razie napisać po co wydawać kupę kasy na Biorocka? Skoro drenażówki są podobnie bezproblemowe?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Napisał technik.b
> 
> 
> ...
> Zasadniczo biorock pracuje w tej samej technologii co tzw. Drenażówka - jest to złoże zraszane. Tych drugich oczyszczalni jest w kraju dziesiątki lub setki tysięcy, a więc statystycznie całe to forum powinno być zapchane postami z prośbą o poradę w sprawie zatkanego złoża, a tak nie jest. Sam słyszałem historię opowiedzianą przez pana profesora z up we wrocławiu (chyba - przepraszam p. Profesora!) o kamienicy w tym mieście, która przez 80 lat korzystała z oczyszczalni drenażowej na podwórku - i to od czasów wojny bez żadnego serwisu! Była dobrze zaprojektowana, wykonana i co najważniejsze - dobrze napowietrzana. Zawsze to jest podstawowym warunkiem dobrego działania biorocka...
> 
> 
> ciekawe jest to co piszesz. Możesz jeszcze, w takim razie napisać po co wydawać kupę kasy na biorocka? Skoro drenażówki są podobnie bezproblemowe?





> Dobre, dobre   Trafione w punkt


W przywołanej przez Was wypowiedzi technika.b nie mogę się zgodzić z kilkoma aspektami:

- problemów na tym forum związanych z brakiem działających drenaży trochę jest. Trzeba podkreślić, że są to problemy świadomych użytkowników. W Polsce jest cała armia nieświadomych użytkowników, którzy albo dowiadują się o problemie jak jest on już poważny lub go bagatelizują na zasadzie dziurawego szamba. Osobiście widziałem problem z niedziałającą drenażówką, gdzie użytkownik rozwiązał problem … nawiercając kominki wentylacyjne na poziomie gruntu!!!  Ścieki zaczęły się rozsączać otworami w kominkach, jakimś cudem 2 zimy tak działało. Dopiero poddał się przy przelewających się włazach.

- oczyszczalnia drenażowa działająca kilkadziesiąt lat poprawnie w dodatku wykonana zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną jest bardzo ciekawym przykładem i za taki właśnie służy dla przywołanego pana profesora. Żywotność jej może być np. wydłużona poprzez przypadkowo idącą obok drenę – tego nikt nie wie. Jakby nie patrzeć ewenement godny opowiadania o nim, ale nie stanowiący reguły, a raczej wyjątek.

Odnoszę jednak wrażenie, że trochę wyrwaliście z kontekstu wypowiedź technika.b, ponieważ wpis się odnosił do „wieczności” złóż. Technik.b nigdzie nie napisał, że drenażówki są „bezproblemowe”.

Pomijając wszystkie szczegóły, zasada działania Biorocka jest zbliżona do zasady działania drenażówki. No bo przecież nie do SBRa czy przepływówki z osadem czynnym. Dlatego technik.B użył słowa „_zasadniczo_” na wstępie akapitu. Ale jak wiadomo wiele zależy od szczegółów i tak jest w tym przypadku.  *Zasadniczo* z punktu A do punktu B można się dostać na piechotę oraz samochodem. "_To po co wydawać kupę kasy na samochód?_". Ale jak wprowadzimy kilka szczegółów np. odległość 300 km i padający deszcz – robi się znaczna różnica.

----------


## perm

> ...
> Odnoszę jednak wrażenie, że trochę wyrwaliście z kontekstu wypowiedź technika.b, ponieważ wpis się odnosił do „wieczności” złóż. Technik.b nigdzie nie napisał, że drenażówki są „bezproblemowe”.


Raczej technik wyraził się nieprecyzyjnie, albo też takie ma zdanie tj drenażówki nie sprawiają problemów tj nie zatykają się (o innych cechach nie piszemy) czego, wg niego dowodem brak skarg na forum.



> ...Pomijając wszystkie szczegóły, zasada działania Biorocka jest zbliżona do zasady działania drenażówki. No bo przecież nie do SBRa czy przepływówki z osadem czynnym. Dlatego technik.B użył słowa „_zasadniczo_” na wstępie akapitu. Ale jak wiadomo wiele zależy od szczegółów i tak jest w tym przypadku.  *Zasadniczo* z punktu A do punktu B można się dostać na piechotę oraz samochodem. "_To po co wydawać kupę kasy na samochód?_". Ale jak wprowadzimy kilka szczegółów np. odległość 300 km i padający deszcz – robi się znaczna różnica.


Drenażówka nie sprawiająca problemów za kilka tysięcy a Biorock nie sprawiający problemów za kilkanaście to jednak bardzo silne wskazanie na drenażówkę. Auta można opisać zbiorem kilkudziesięciu cech wpływających na ocenę. Oczyszczalnie to zaledwie tylko kilka zalet lub wad. Oczyszcza, nie śmierdzi, zużywa mało lub wcale prądu, jest trwała. Hmmm, jeżeli drenażówka spełnia te wymagania, to pytanie o sens inwestowania w Biorock jest bardziej niż zasadne. Ciekaw jestem zdania technika.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Oczyszczalnie to zaledwie tylko kilka zalet lub wad. Oczyszcza, nie śmierdzi, zużywa mało lub wcale prądu, jest trwała. Hmmm, jeżeli drenażówka spełnia te wymagania, to pytanie o sens inwestowania w Biorock jest bardziej niż zasadne.


No właśnie problem w tym, że drenażówka nie spełnia pierwszego postawionego przez Ciebie wymogu, który dla wszystkich oczyszczalni jest najważniejszym, bo takie jest ich przeznaczanie.
Przy dzisiejszych możliwościach technologicznych oraz standardach ekologicznych oczyszczalnia drenażowa przypomina zamiatanie brudu pod dywan.

----------


## perm

> *No właśnie problem w tym, że drenażówka nie spełnia pierwszego postawionego przez Ciebie wymogu*, który dla wszystkich oczyszczalni jest najważniejszym, bo takie jest ich przeznaczanie.
> Przy dzisiejszych możliwościach technologicznych oraz standardach ekologicznych oczyszczalnia drenażowa przypomina zamiatanie brudu pod dywan.


To wiem. Dlatego zdziwiło mnie porównanie Technika. Chyba niezbyt szczęśliwe. Nie odpowiedział jednak na podstawową wątpliwość - zatykanie się oczyszczalni ze złożem biologicznym. Czy naprawdę drenażówki, którymi płynie prawie nie oczyszczony ściek nie zaklejają się (wiem, ze jest na to fachowe określenie) osadami?

----------


## ArturStadnik

Witam,

Perm, fachowa nazwa tego o czym piszesz to "kolmatacja", mówi się o kolmatacji złoża. Ono się zakleja, przecież powstaje błona, błona się odrywa od materiału i coś z tym się dzieje. Owszem, może to złoże jest naprawdę przewymiarowane (nigdy nie próbowałem nawet liczyć), ale skoro na odpływie nie ma nic z tzw. "odpadów" to gdzieś to musi się zatrzymać. Owszem może być częściowo zużywana przez mikroorganizmy podczas respiracji endogennej. Czasem mikroorganizmy wykorzystują swoją własną masę jako źródło pożywienia a także otrzymania energii potrzebnej do życia. Nie wierzę jednak, że w 100% wszystkie co zostało wyprodukowane zostaje zużyte w procesie respiracji. Temat zerwanej błony, osadów wtórnych które powstają w każdej oczyszczalni, braku recyrkulacji jest przeze mnie od dawien dawna poruszany w temacie Biorock. Nigdy nie otrzymałem jasnego wytłumaczenia. Oczywiście Czystesrodowisko próbował to tłumaczyć, jest to w pewnym sensie logiczne, ale nie wierzę że w odpływie nie ma kompletnie nic, na złożu nie zostaje prawie nic itp.




> To wiem. Dlatego zdziwiło mnie porównanie Technika. Chyba niezbyt szczęśliwe. Nie odpowiedział jednak na podstawową wątpliwość - zatykanie się oczyszczalni ze złożem biologicznym. Czy naprawdę drenażówki, którymi płynie prawie nie oczyszczony ściek nie zaklejają się (wiem, ze jest na to fachowe określenie) osadami?

----------


## perm

> ...


Dziękuje za wyjaśnienia. Tak się składa, że próbowałem, razem z kolegą podobną oczyszczalnię skonstruować. Oczywiście jestem totalnym amatorem, wzorowałiśmy się po prostu na biorocku. Oczyszczalnia zrobiona z dwóch pojemników tzw mauzerów z czego jeden był osadnikiem wstępnym działała przez jakiś czas w domku rekreacyjnym. Problemów było kilka, z największym tj zbijaniem się czy też osiadaniem wełny mineralnej na czele. W końcu działała jednak, to co wyciekało dołem nie miało specjalnie zapachu, kolor bardzo lekko żółtawy, przejrzysty. Byliśmy bardzo zadowoleni. Do czasu. Pojawiły się fusy, jak się domyślam resztki błony biologicznej, zaczęło brzydko pachnieć. Wełna się po prostu skleiła. Umieszczona była na takich tackach, z siatką zamiast dna, każda warstwa 10 cm grubości. Z tych 10 cm zostało około dwóch, ścieki przepływały bokiem, bo wełna była po prostu zaklejona. Domyślam się, że biorock jakoś sobie z tym sklejaniem poradził. Być może wełna jest sztywniejsza, nie tak gęsta. Niestety, dostępne w handlu płyty z twardszej wełny są hydrofobowe więc do oczyszczalni się nie nadają. Na własnej skórze przekonałem się, że biorock nie bierze pieniędzy za nic. Pozostaje jednak efekt zaklejania się czyli kolmatacji. Jest faktem. Myślę, że również w biorock, o drenażówkach nie wspomnę. Technik jednak pisze, że kolmatacja praktycznie nie występuje w biorock co wydaje się możliwe, ale też w drenażówkach. Nie jestem fachowcem ale jakoś trudno mi w to uwierzyć.

----------


## Husteczka

Kurczaki, naczytałam się w tym wątku o Epurfixie, zadzwoniłam do producenta, a oni od dwóch lat nie sprzedają już żadnych oczyszczalni. Smuteczek.

----------


## ololek

Chciałbym odświeżyć temat bo biorock mnie zainteresował. Są tu jacyś aktywni forumowicze posiadający ten rodzaj oczyszczalni? Czy przez ostatnie 3 lata pojawiły się jakieś alternatywy bezprądowe dla biorocka?

----------

